# Obama shames America, again



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!

Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.

Shame on the left and the leftist media for not holding Obama accountable for this huge mistake.

US was abset today.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> Shame on the left and the leftist media for not holding Obama accountable for this huge mistake.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...



That tells us more about you than me.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It surely does and you'll never get it...


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...


Today's events were a demonstration against his brothers in arms.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?


----------



## American Horse (Jan 11, 2015)

He sent Eric Holder to France. He could've at least sent Jeh Johnson the head of Homeland Security.

Just shows its a legalistic issue not a national security issue and perhaps how little he regards Johnson's service or purpose


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...



Even though Holder was in France, he didn't attend this freedom march.  

Strange.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

American Horse said:


> He sent Eric Holder to France. He could've at least sent Jeh Johnson the head of Homeland Security.
> 
> Just shows its a legalistic issue not a national security issue and perhaps how little he regards Johnson's service or purpose


Holder didn't participate in the march or the demonstrations. It wasn't against the evils of the white man.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?


When did the POTUS have to give low level scrubs like you a reason?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...



Yes, I'm merely a low level citizen wondering why our president was absent during such a historical event.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...



As you can see from his post above your...it boils down to his racism and not the act of terrorism committed against the French People.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Keep wondering. I doubt your opinion is bothering him.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?





Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He didn't want to upstage your PM.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 11, 2015)

The ambassador to France didn't even go.  Putin sent Lavrov.

In a way I'm glad obama's America didn't go.  It says more about what this country has become than any words could convey.

As well as the march spoke volumes.   Tens of thousands in the streets.   No looting.  No arson.  No beating random people up.  That's because American minorities weren't there and the muslims in France know better than to act out at this time.  The police won't be inclined to protect them.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The ambassador to France didn't even go.  Putin sent Lavrov.
> 
> In a way I'm glad obama's America didn't go.  It says more about what this country has become than any words could convey.
> 
> As well as the march spoke volumes.   Tens of thousands in the streets.   No looting.  No arson.  No beating random people up.  That's because American minorities weren't there and the muslims in France know better than to act out at this time.  The police won't be inclined to protect them.


and if he would have went you would have found something to bitch about him going.....you are not fooling anyone Katz we have seen your previous posts about the guy....you go which ever way the right goes....


----------



## theHawk (Jan 11, 2015)

The only thing the Hussein administration protested was the magazine itself for insulting the pedophile prophet back in 2012.

He didn't stick up for the 1st Amendment in 2012, why should he now?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...



To who the hell is he waving there?  his relatives in terminal 3?

Cheeses


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been ashamed of him from day one. When at his swearing in the classless people they bused in to see it starting singing hey hey hey goodbye to President Bush and he just stood there. And he's made me more shameful of him every year and wonder how the hell did we enter this nightmare.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I've been ashamed of him from day one. When at his swearing in the classless people they bused in to see it starting singing hey hey hey goodbye to President Bush and he just stood there. And he's made me more shameful of him every year and wonder how the hell did we enter this nightmare.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I've been ashamed of him from day one. When at his swearing in the classless people they bused in to see it starting singing hey hey hey goodbye to President Bush and he just stood there. And he's made me more shameful of him every year and wonder how the hell did we enter this nightmare.


Aka...my race card was declined that day...


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.

They are all assholes in this Administration.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.
> 
> They are all assholes in this Administration.



Maybe they had better things to do than fly across country to stand in a mug shot, and if the POTUS had gone he would of been the MAIN attraction.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.
> ...



why would he of been the main attraction? what he can't just blend in or something? It's not like he's made a hell of a lot of friends.  he isn't known as the g-d of the whole world so they would all want to bow and touch him or something.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 11, 2015)

It's an American boycott.   Even the American ambassador didn't go.  Assuming that every American official wasn't washing their hair or doing laundry today the only explanation is that the directive not to attend came from the white house.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Nope, just like if the Pope had gone, he would of been the center of attention.


----------



## Camp (Jan 11, 2015)

Wonder how many of those Jihad Muslim terrorist got bombed by the USA today while those folks were having the parade in Paris?


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.
> ...




As previously shown in so many occasions, this Aministration, with Hussein at the helm, is sympathetic to Muslims and they are frightened that any anti-terrorist solidarity will harm them in the eyes of the Muslim community.

The non attendance by leaders of the US is a mayor diplomatic blunder of which they should be ashamed!


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

Your entitled to your opinion, but when lets see did you PM come over for 911 or for any school shootings or Fort Hood, I don't think so.  He let your PM have the limelight which he so loves.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



that's a bingo.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Thank you. Some people have told me recently that the right is beginning to back off on the crazy accusations, and the childish claims. I can show them your post, among many others, to refute their claim.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 11, 2015)

"Obama shames America, again"

The OP shames conservatives with a straw man fallacy, again.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe he felt it was you PM's day.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's an American boycott.   Even the American ambassador didn't go.  Assuming that every American official wasn't washing their hair or doing laundry today the only explanation is that the directive not to attend came from the white house.



What were they boycotting?


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




I don't understand your reasoning because surely a tragedy such as this  is above petty politics and should be  a matter of compassion.

Being Right  or Left is completely irrelevant.

  The Obama's Administration lack of understanding and sympathy is highlighted.

How can you quibble at a time like this!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Maybe he felt it was you PM's day.



He doesn't look like Buji Herzog at all.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Obama shames America, again"
> 
> The OP shames conservatives with a straw man fallacy, again.



Do you ever blame liberals like your dear leader for ANYTHING? your post is shame to make this about right or left. Instead in you charge belitting people for feeling it was WRONG


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my. 


Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...



Oh my. I'm in big time party mode because it is my Christmas and my New Years (Julian) trying to keep my celebrations separate from the reality of what we all have been living thru while still loving the birth of Christ. 

But that picture that you put up tells such a story. I'll cry tomorrow. That I will. Oh my.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You're whining about this, and then have the nerve to say I quibble? What an idiot.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...



Is there ever a day when you don't suck? You American blacks are unreal. 

You shame others world wide of color.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Obama shames America, again"
> ...




The only reason you so adamantly feel it is wrong is because it gives teabaggers something else to whine about. It just reinforces the image of unreasonable childish behavior that has become expected from your ilk.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



And you sound like a bad imitation of Glenn Beck.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I've been ashamed of him from day one. When at his swearing in the classless people they bused in to see it starting singing hey hey hey goodbye to President Bush and he just stood there. And he's made me more shameful of him every year and wonder how the hell did we enter this nightmare.


Sad you let some people make you feel ashamed but you have no shame for other peoples actions.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Hes Black. Black guys dont typically blend in. We stand out. Especially if we happen to be POTUS.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 11, 2015)

And if they had attended and they had been shot at or killed, I'd bet 10 to 1 you all would be blaming Obama for one of our OWN being killed by terrorists.

I would imagine per protocol, the Secret Service decides or rather recommends on whether it is safe for America's President, and any of their leaders or diplomats to attend a function of this nature.

You can bet your bottom dollar, that if we still had those color alerts like we used to, we are at ORANGE right now....one hair from Red....

These kind of incidences tend to have a domino effect, (I think it emboldens the terrorists even more so)...more terror attacks to follow in various areas of the world...would not surprise me.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 11, 2015)

The idiot OP and those who agree with him want to send the president to a city and country subject to a heightened and current terror alert.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

I guess Valerie Jarrett and Al Sharpton didn't think it was important.
But it looks as if other world leaders were there.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.
> ...


 Then we would have to read the stupid assed post..."Obama spends fifty trillion dollars to fly family to France for photo-op"!!!!


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

Was any representative from the US there?


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Was any representative from the US there?



*America snubs historic Paris rally: Holder skipped out of proceedings early, Kerry was in India, Obama and Biden just stayed home*

*German Chancellor Angela Merkel, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and David Cameron were among the leaders at the march today*
*Neither President Obama or Vice President Joe Biden attended the historic event,  though both of their schedules were open *
*U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder was in Paris for a terrorism summit, but was not seen at the march which followed *
*The only U.S. representative at the march was Ambassador Jane Hartley *


Read more: America snubs historic Paris rally Holder skipped out early Kerry was in India and Obama and Biden just stayed home to leave no U.S. presence at anti-terror march joined by global leaders Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Howey (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Holder was working behind the scenes to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

Meanwhile, in another thread...hypocrite teapers complain about Obama traveling too much.   Make up your fucking minds.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe Obama didn't want to go because the attention wouldn't totally be on him?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...


The low level scrub is currently in the White House.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Thank you also for your incredibly insightful and mature reply.

Surely you are quibbling  when you bring politics between the American Left and Right into a tragic matter such as this.

What is wrong with you!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.
> ...


and people like Katz would have been saying what the hell is he there for?.....


----------



## Sherry (Jan 11, 2015)

I think there should have been a representative present as a show of solidarity, but I absolutely would not want it to be Obama...what an incredible target for the terrorists, and I don't trust France's security to keep him safe in that sort of a crowd.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

Dressed in dark coats, leaders from Europe to Africa, including President François Hollande of France, Chancellor Angela Merkel of Germany, and Prime Minister David Cameron of Britain, marched slowly and resolutely, sending a potent sign that the world was united and would not be intimidated in the face of terrorism. The crowd roared its approval.

Also in the front line of the dignitaries was Israel’s prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, flanked closely by a bodyguard. In a rare display of unity, the president of the Palestinian Authority, Mahmoud Abbas, stood nearby.

And where was the good 'ol USA?

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/12/w...h-against-terror-charlie-hebdo.html?ref=world


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


and yet he gives the order daily to kill those fuckers that he is so sympathetic too.....but i do agree someone from here should have been there.....i notice no one from the UK was there also.....


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Dressed in dark coats, leaders from Europe to Africa, including President François Hollande of France, Chancellor Angela Merkel of Germany, *and Prime Minister David Cameron of Britain, marched slowly and resolutely,* sending a potent sign that the world was united and would not be intimidated in the face of terrorism. The crowd roared its approval.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

Sherry said:


> I think there should have been a representative present as a show of solidarity, but I absolutely would not want it to be Obama...what an incredible target for the terrorists, and I don't trust France's security to keep him safe in that sort of a crowd.


thats when you send "red shirt" Biden in.....


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

Someone high in our administration should have been there...
And it should have been the big guy himself...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the French people for the this snub by the U.S. president.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Obama shames America, again"
> ...


Steph you know by now that jones dont do questions......he might have to actually reply to something and he doesnt do well in that situation.....he is good at throwing bullshit out and running.....


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

I would love to see an explanation from the WH telling the world why they blew this off.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Thank you for clarifying it was an anti terrorist parade.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


she is right about no reply jones.....the guy is a dick......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The idiot OP and those who agree with him want to send the president to a city and country subject to a heightened and current terror alert.


hey jones....fuck off...got anything to say about that?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


ok i was wrong....


----------



## Jroc (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...




Whats the terrorist supporter Abbas doing there?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2015)

American Horse said:


> He sent Eric Holder to France.





Don't they have enough problems right now without adding to them?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The ambassador to France didn't even go.  Putin sent Lavrov.
> 
> In a way I'm glad obama's America didn't go.  It says more about what this country has become than any words could convey.
> 
> As well as the march spoke volumes.   Tens of thousands in the streets.   No looting.  No arson.  No beating random people up.  That's because American minorities weren't there and the muslims in France know better than to act out at this time.  The police won't be inclined to protect them.


Did you notice that one of the perps was black? I did.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...





With "great" wisdom the French decided to invite Abbas to balance the fact that Bibi was attending.

An incredibly stupid decision in view of Abbas anti semitism and support for terrorism.

No doubt the fact that Holland was desperate to appease the 6 million Muslims habitants was also a crucial factor.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 11, 2015)

I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



yep, he's a hit and run bully coward


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't think Obama would be a target by terrorists. He's on their side, and they know it.
He didn't go because the attention would NOT be on him and that's what he lives for.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There sure was a big terrorist in the front line and it wasn't Abbas, and probably Obama didn't make it as he didn't want to be a hypocrite.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?



You and me both.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Meanwhile, in another thread...hypocrite teapers complain about Obama traveling too much.   Make up your fucking minds.


Oh please !!


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder if the US media even covers this tomorrow?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, in another thread...hypocrite teapers complain about Obama traveling too much.   Make up your fucking minds.
> ...


Oh please...what????  Obama can't win with you people.  He should travel, he shouldn't travel.  He should breath, he shouldn't breath.  What a bunch of hypocrites and buffoons.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I don't think Obama would be a target by terrorists. He's on their side, and they know it.
> He didn't go because the attention would NOT be on him and that's what he lives for.



more than likely. he can't stand not having all the attention. that's why he waves like a idiot in every picture with foreign leaders.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I wonder if the US media even covers this tomorrow?


They covered it live today.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


There's a big difference between a unique worldwide situation like this and one of Obama's campaign trips. If you can't see it you're blind as a bat.


----------



## idb (Jan 11, 2015)

The real question is...did the Whitehouse call it an Act Of Terrorism or not?
Also, did they say that it was a spontaneous act caused by a cartoon? 
Several enquiries need to be convened immediately.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the US media even covers this tomorrow?
> ...



My question is if they will get into the fact Obama wasn't there.
Sorry if  I wasn't clear...


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


So in the other thread...you have taken out vacation trips as opposed to diplomatic trips?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


They covered it live today.  Are they supposed to have a 16 minute segment because Obama didn't hop on a plane in a minutes notice when our government is just opening back up for business?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

idb said:


> The real question is...did the Whitehouse call it an Act Of Terrorism or not?
> Also, did they say that it was a spontaneous act caused by a cartoon?
> Several enquiries need to be convened immediately.


We should spend about 6 million dollars on Congressional hearings to figure that out.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




Obama and another guy are fishing in a boat. The guy falls overboard and is drowning. Obama gets out of the boat, walks on water, and saves the mans life. The headline of the event the next morning: "Obama can't swim".


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?




And RWs have never forgiven them for that obvious slight.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Oh stop, will you please !!

First off, I'm not one specifically that has complained about Obama's trips other than his many campaign trips.

Second, no one would be complaining about him traveling to this particular event.

Now please stop wasting everyone's time !!


----------



## Care4all (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?
> ...


Did someone already mention Representatives and Senators taking the time in Congress to RENAME French Fries to Freedom fries in their cafeterias on tax payer's dollar....?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?



Here's what you're missing.

Back during 9/11 the world did not see the significance of what was going on compared to today.
Back then, Islamic terror was not feared, nor taken any where near as serious as it is now. Today, we are all fed up, and now is the time to show unity and it's now much more important for the leaders of the world to come together.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?
> ...


ok, I can understand that...

But do you think ONLY those who show'd up from nearby regions are the only ones in unity with them?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?
> ...





DigitalDrifter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?
> ...



How true, and if one reads PNAC one  realizes why we needed a 911 event.  I realized this today, knowing the ages of some of the members here, some were under 10 years of age when 911 occurred. Its almost like ancient history except for many of us it was like yesterday.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





Your dear friend Abbas supports not only his own FATAH terrorists but also Hamas ,Islamic Jihad,  ISIS,  Al Qaida...... and any other human rights loving jihadists!

He is the "perfect" type of person to invite to a rally for  the victims of terrorism... terrorism which Abbas himself supports!


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Man nothing comes close to your Russian government.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



And, it goes back further than that. 

Nonetheless, to the rabid anti-Obama nutters, it all happened since he took office. They just keep telling the same lies, over and over again, until it becomes fact.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



No, but it was important for our president to show up since we are the country that has spearheaded the whole effort against terrorism, and we are the ones who have paid the biggest price all the way around. He had a big opportunity, and he dropped the ball.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




at least you admit to Obama's racism. You are making some progress


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe this is why:


----------



## Care4all (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I think, we are on ORANGE alert, and it was better to be safe than sorry... and there is more going on behind the scenes to protect us right now than we are aware of... Terrorist numero uno target is America and Americans, Obama being at this protest could also have made it more dangerous for the other leader's safety... there is so much that we are not privileged to knowing, it's just not worth or sensible to go along with this back seat driving taking place in this thread...

The US could have sent a low level lackey like Ambassador Stephens if he were alive, but it was not worth their safety....

BTW, I thought wingers didn't want politicians to participate in protests?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The idiot OP and those who agree with him want to send the president to a city and country subject to a heightened and current terror alert.



then Obama is a coward?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

Great moments in World History... #*BerlinWall* #*ParisMarch*

from:
Weasel Zippers Scouring the bowels of the internet Weasel Zippers


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Obama doesn't care about white people


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> then Obama is a coward?



Damn questions about bears/woods; popes/catholicism.....


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



can't you come up with a better answer than that? 

your smartass one liners are  beginning to lose its shine!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...


We have an embassy there? Soneone anyone should have been there standing tall.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Great moments in World History... #*BerlinWall* #*ParisMarch*
> 
> from:
> Weasel Zippers Scouring the bowels of the internet Weasel Zippers




You really think those two are comparable? 

Never mind that question. 

How about - Do you really THINK?

This is an example of telling lies over and over again until you accept them as fact. 

BTW, Ronnie didn't really have much to do with the wall coming down. Like the Iran prisoners, he got there just in time to take the credit.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2015)

Isn't France one of our allies? Why was nobody there to represent the USA??? THAT is the question.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 11, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


oh Jebus...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Coming from an openly kkk member, that doesn't meant much.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I missed all of those foreign leaders coming here right after 9/11 and Marching in a public parade.... of solidarity....?
> ...



That's bullshit b


----------



## Care4all (Jan 11, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...


Yes, and it turns out our Ambassador to France was present representing the USA.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



You understand that?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I don't think Obama would be a target by terrorists. He's on their side, and they know it.
> He didn't go because the attention would NOT be on him and that's what he lives for.


he is on their side?.....when was the last time they invited him over for dinner?....the last thing these assholes see when a drone takes them out is this image on the front of the drone....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

There are. 

Why does it have to be the president?


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


BS...teapers are hypocritical asswipes.  They would NEVER condone ANYTHING Obama does...they will always find fault. 

YOU may not have been bitching about Obama's legitimate trips, but your nasty ilk were.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


They count the female whores that service the toothless rednecks as members?  


I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Isn't France one of our allies? Why was nobody there to represent the USA??? THAT is the question.


Where was France during Iraq?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Do you have a link? Because that would be very helpful in determining the truth of the matter.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I think that said it all, your gov is full of Russian Jewish immigrants , is not democratic , but communistic and is out to control the world by any means, even so far as killing your own, if it means to  further your agenda, and to trust you is a huge mistake. I have to bite my tongue to not say more.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Obama would be a target by terrorists. He's on their side, and they know it.
> ...



Um no. They see this:


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



My government??

What government is that  you idiot???

What the heck are you talking about??

whan an asshole


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 11, 2015)

SNIP:
*FLASHBACK: French President Jacques Chirac First Foreign Leader To Visit WH After 9/11 *
Fast forward to today where Obama snubbed France by failing to attend, or send any top officials, to a rally against Islamic terrorism in Paris attended by more than 50 world leaders.






September, 18, 2001:

French President Jacques Chirac has said France will not stand aside in the international fight against the scourge of terrorism – but he said his country still had to determine and evaluate its contribution.

President Chirac was speaking after a meeting at the United Nations headquarters with UN Secretary-General Kofi Annan.

Mr Chirac said the fight against terrorism would be a modern and unknown form of war – but it had to be made an international priority.

*President Chirac flew into New York from Washington, where he had become the first foreign head of state to meet President Bush since the attacks on the United States last week.*

In New York, he flew over the area now known as Ground Zero, where rescue workers are clearing up the wreckage and recovering bodies from what remains of the World Trade Center.

Here’s the full list of leaders who met in France today:

ALL of it here:
FLASHBACK French President Jacques Chirac First Foreign Leader To Visit WH After 9 11 Weasel Zippers


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Skye is a pawn of the Russian Jewish elite...who would of thunk it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Obama would be a target by terrorists. He's on their side, and they know it.
> ...




Harry Dresden

You surprise me. 

Good for you.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

"I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction"

" I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity against my mother's race"

our POTUS


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Yep. Pootarian traitor, through and through.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> "I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction"
> 
> " I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity against my mother's race"
> 
> our POTUS



Lying kkk takes words out of context and wants others to do the same.

SSDD fron the kkk


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

_ . _


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?



These threads are really stupid. Obama does things that he has to do for the country -- he doesn't go places because his nutty haters DEMAND it. Most of the time, people writing these articles don't really even know if the POTUS is going or not -- they are banking on the fact that no one who reads this garbage is even going to bother checking.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 11, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


*As world leaders march in Paris, US represented by ambassador*



6 hours ago




As world leaders march in Paris US represented by ambassador - Yahoo News


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

not good enough ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ send Kerry somebody higher in status.


Hussein doesn't care


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm glad he didn't go.  It shows the world exactly who he is.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



The Israel government.  You knew darn well who I was talking about .


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You figured it out all on your own, eh?  Even the leftist media is now wondering why Obama was absent.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Thanks was that enough?

"President Obama visited the French embassy in Washington on Thursday to pay his respects to the victims of the attack on the Charlie Hebdo newspaper."
Obama pays respects at French embassy


I would need to know the reason for him not going if he was present at the French Embassy in the US. If this was all he could do for security and other valid reasons the American people should know that. As it stands it appears as if he was cavalier about the whole thing.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...



Your Palestinian PM was there too.  Of course just to show his face.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



well... I do admire  the Israel  government and I bless them...

having said that

they are not "my" government..I do not live in Israel

get it?


I would love to live in Israel though


----------



## Alex. (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And have a healthy serving of frogs legs.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 11, 2015)

Why did Obama not attend?

Simple!  It was a gathering of WORLD LEADERS!  He would have been out of place!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Apparently my opinion bothers you more than anything.  Do you actually believe it was okay for America not to have a high level representative, when the entire world has gathered in solidarity?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Why did Obama not attend?
> 
> Simple!  It was a gathering of WORLD LEADERS!  He would have been out of place!




meh, the weather was good enough to get in a round of golf and interrupt some wedding plans


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.
> ...


So?  How about sending John Kerry or the VP?  

Reading between the lines, apparently this march went against his ideology.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



It's 100% accurate, and you are simply stupid if you do not realize there was a huge difference back then as there is now. Islamic terror was not a household phrase as it is today, and it's more important than ever that the world comes together and call it out.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The idiot OP and those who agree with him want to send the president to a city and country subject to a heightened and current terror alert.



He could have sent a representative.  How come all these other countries...Germany, Canada, Australia, Israeli PM, Italian PM, Russia, etc. didn't feel threatened and either went themselves, or sent a representative?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You're not worth replying to at this point.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Maybe Obama didn't want to go because the attention wouldn't totally be on him?


Again, these are all bullshit excuses.  He could have sent a high level representative like Kerry or Biden, Bill Clinton, or even Michelle.


----------



## idb (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> SNIP:
> *FLASHBACK: French President Jacques Chirac First Foreign Leader To Visit WH After 9/11 *
> Fast forward to today where Obama snubbed France by failing to attend, or send any top officials, to a rally against Islamic terrorism in Paris attended by more than 50 world leaders.
> 
> ...


So, next time Obama's already in the French neighbourhood, he can repay the favour and call in on Hollande.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the French people for the this snub by the U.S. president.


The French do indeed feel snubbed.  If there was a way for Americans to get your message across to them, it would teach emperor Obama a lesson.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


  So you took the time to respond anyway.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



According to latest estimates, 3.5 million people marched across France, and over 40 world leaders arrived to participate in this solidarity march.  

Yet Obama thought it was a good idea for America, the leader of the free world, to be totally absent?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Obama would be a target by terrorists. He's on their side, and they know it.
> ...


Yeah, he sure hates all the attention, cause he's such a humble person.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


This was France at it's best and America at it's worst, thanks to our clueless president.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Isn't France one of our allies? Why was nobody there to represent the USA??? THAT is the question.


Especially considering what the protests were about.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


America is on the very front lines of the war on terror, has shed the most blood, and of all world leaders to be absent it's ours. Disgraceful.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...



America was a no-show, that is a fact, then I posted this thread.  What's your point?  Does it not bother you that America was absent?  This should have nothing to do with being a Democrat or Republican.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Every American should feel ashamed because of what Obama did.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Nothing wrong. I'm just running out of patience with crazy teabaggers who try to make something out of nothing.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




would that be anything like you teabagees making fun of a DS child just b/c he stood on a dog?

you are a bunch of low life hypocrites

trig the drooler according to PMH


----------



## Maxx (Jan 11, 2015)

Anytime Obama is absent from any event it is probably a good thing.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Maxx said:


> Anytime Obama is absent from any event it is probably a good thing.



why ....yes you are right!

who needs Hussein  in the world affairs


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Maxx said:


> Anytime Obama is absent from any event it is probably a good thing.


Could be.  Maybe the asshole would have said something insulting, who knows.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

Maxx said:


> Anytime Obama is absent from any event it is probably a good thing.




he is less likely to fuck anyone over on the golf course except golfers on the adjacent fairway

foooooooooore


----------



## idb (Jan 11, 2015)

The only time that the US 'visits' another country is to invade or bomb them.
France are probably grateful that no-one turned up.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 11, 2015)

idb said:


> The only time that the US 'visits' another country is to invade or bomb them.
> France are probably grateful that no-one turned up.




like in WW1 and WW2 ?


----------



## idb (Jan 11, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The only time that the US 'visits' another country is to invade or bomb them.
> ...


Sure...why not?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 11, 2015)

I red this article from USA Today and among other things I see this:



> So why in this case did the French government allow the magazine _Charlie Hebdo_ to continue to provoke Muslims, thereby placing the sanctity of its citizens at risk?



Sounds like a victim blaming to me.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




That kerfuffle was more about the crazy mother than the kid, but I will admit some do go too far. You can't say this is the first or worst time someone's kid has been treated less than respectfully. I can give you a pretty good list of right wing attacks on kids if you don't remember them. Beyond that, are you trying to tell me that you think a rational person would try to make some kind of scandal out of our president not attending the event in France?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

I think the OP got it wrong.  Obama didn't shame the US, the rest of the world has figured out he's a self absorbed ass.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I think the OP got it wrong.  Obama didn't shame the US, the rest of the world has figured out he's a self absorbed ass.


I hope you're right.  One of the greatest symbolic marches in the 21st century, and Obama was missing in action.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

Obama can't go showing sides after winning the Peace Prize....


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

Netanyahu was in the march and he risks more than  stupid  Hussein Barack....

Shame on all those Liberals....

Makes one puke!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe all the hairy arm pit women scared him off?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

WEINERDOG said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Figures that you and your ilk would think this was "nothing".


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

Having arrived at the gate of heaven, Obama meets a man with a beard. Are you Muhammad?” he asks. “No my son, I am St. Peter; Muhammad is higher up.” Peter then points to a ladder that rises into the clouds. Delighted that Muhammad should be higher than St. Peter; Obama climbs the ladder in great strides, climbing up through the clouds and coming into a room where he meets another bearded man.

He asks again, “Are you Muhammad?”

“Why no,” he answers, “I am Moses; Muhammad is higher still.”
Exhausted, but with a heart full of joy he climbs the ladder yet again. He discovers a larger room where he meets an angelic looking man with a beard. Full of hope, he asks again, “Are you Muhammad?”

“No, I am Jesus, the Christ … you will find Muhammad higher up.”

Muhammad higher than Jesus! Man, oh man! Obama can hardly contain his delight and climbs and climbs ever higher. Once again, he reaches an even larger room where he meets this truly magnificent looking man with a silver white beard and once again repeats his question:

“Are you Muhammad?” he gasps as he is by now, totally out of breath from all his climbing.

“No, my son … I am Almighty God, the Alpha and the Omega, but you look exhausted. Would you like a cup of coffee?”


Obama says, “Yes please!” God looks behind him, claps his hands and yells out: “Hey Muhammad — two coffees!”


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2015)

Liberals craved recognition of their inferiority so they elected the most inferior candidate they could find.  Now is His finest (most craven, cowardly) moment and they are proud.

Let them have their moment.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> WEINERDOG said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





Don't worry, teabaggers come up with something new to whine about every few days. I'm sure rush will give you something new on Monday.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Liberals craved recognition of their inferiority so they elected the most inferior candidate they could find.  Now is His finest (most craven, cowardly) moment and they are proud.
> 
> Let them have their moment.




Damn.....Our most inferior candidate beat the crazy teabaggers that bad?  What would have happened if we ran one of the better ones?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm quite proud of Obama and the job he has done.  As for not attending the symbolic march...big deal.  You guys would be bitching about the cost of sending him over there; you just got through having yet another  coronary about his Christmas vacation.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2015)

candycorn said:


> I'm quite proud of Obama and the job he has done.  As for not attending the symbolic march...big deal.  You guys would be bitching about the cost of sending him over there; you just got through having yet another  coronary about his Christmas vacation.



What, FedEx doesn't do overnights to France?

How much could it possibly cost to send Him they way His performance suggests He deserves to traveol?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

candycorn said:


> I'm quite proud of Obama and the job he has done.  As for not attending the symbolic march...big deal.  You guys would be bitching about the cost of sending him over there; you just got through having yet another  coronary about his Christmas vacation.



I wouldn't be bitching. He can do without the vacations and campaign trips, but this was one time it should have been a no-brainer, he should have been there to show unity and show that the world is no longer going to tolerate Islamic nutbars.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite proud of Obama and the job he has done.  As for not attending the symbolic march...big deal.  You guys would be bitching about the cost of sending him over there; you just got through having yet another  coronary about his Christmas vacation.
> ...



You're just being yourself; an idiot.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite proud of Obama and the job he has done.  As for not attending the symbolic march...big deal.  You guys would be bitching about the cost of sending him over there; you just got through having yet another  coronary about his Christmas vacation.
> ...



All Presidents take vacations....are you saying that Presidents shouldn't take vacations?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?



No doubt you'd love to speculate on why.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > WEINERDOG said:
> ...



They can come up with whatever they want, I could care less, but this is one time everyone should have come together and demanded that Obama be there and represent our country at the highest level.
Too bad you asshole libs once again are too stupid to see it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2015)

You're right, Candy.  I forgot that USPS also does overnight freight to France.  Certainly He should travel with them, in a display of solidarity with their union members.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 11, 2015)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Frankly I could really care less, I'm just saying a vacation does not have the importance something like this had.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> You're right, Candy.  I forgot that USPS also does overnight freight to France.  Certainly He should travel with them, in a display of solidarity with their union members.


As CIC, he'll fly with the Air Force in AF1.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow

Even the Liberal NY Daily News thinks Obama Schruted it






Obama sides with the killers


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



So you think France thinks we don't support them now? I thought right wingers didn't like France anyway......Remember those stupid Freedom Fries?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Thanks for another reason to laugh.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



If it were not for situational eithics, they'd have no ethics at all


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2015)

No, Bullshit, the French do not think we don't support them.

They KNOW we don't support them.

"We", that is, at government top levels.....


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2015)

candycorn said:


> I'm quite proud of Obama and the job he has done.  As for not attending the symbolic march...big deal.  ...



= shameless partisan shill...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> No, Bullshit, the French do not think we don't support them.
> 
> They KNOW we don't support them.
> 
> "We", that is, at government top levels.....



Yeah, I heard they may leave NATO over this...NOT.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 11, 2015)

If Obama had gone to France for the international love in....... all these same assholes would be complaining about the waste of taxpayers money.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> No, Bullshit, the French do not think we don't support them.
> 
> They KNOW we don't support them.
> 
> "We", that is, at government top levels.....


What an idiot.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2015)

candycorn said:


> As CIC, he'll fly with the Air Force in AF1.



Except that He won't be flying to Paris.

Just cowering in His little bed.  At home - unless He hears of a golf game in Hawaii.....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...



Many obvious reasons.  The march was about UNITY and Obama is all about DIVISION, and the march wasn't a good representative of "European Imperialists and Colonialists oppressing the less advantaged people of the world".  And the last thing Obama wants is for the West to unite against Islamism.  He prefers that the West submit to Islam.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Are you fucking kidding or what?  Are you in fourth grade?  Is superficial rhetoric really as far as your thinking takes you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 11, 2015)

It was gratifying to see the New York Daily news rip this whole regimem


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > As CIC, he'll fly with the Air Force in AF1.
> ...


Nor should he have for a symbolic march.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2015)

Our beloved president Obama did't want to be associated with the psychopath mass murderer Nutanyahoo.  ......


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Our beloved president Obama did't want to be associated with the psychopath mass murderer Nutanyahoo.  ......



No crazy fucker....I don't think that's it either.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Superficial rhetoric is what's usually coming out of this administration.  Keep up.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 11, 2015)

Obama has spent 6 years apologizing to the world for the arrogance of the United States.  Now we have need to apologize to the world for the arrogance of Obama.

What a failure this man has been!  What a laughing stock we have become!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Obama has spent 6 years apologizing to the world for the arrogance of the United States.  Now we have need to apologize to the world for the arrogance of Obama.
> 
> What a failure this man has been!  What a laughing stock we have become!



Only in your mind....I'm quite proud of your President.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Our beloved president Obama did't want to be associated with the psychopath mass murderer Nutanyahoo.  ......
> ...


Well at least we agree on something.  Sunni is a crazy Muslim fucker.  Sadly, there's quite a few Muslims that think and talk like Sunni troll.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 11, 2015)

Upset with Our Kenyan Emperor for shaming America?

What, you (all you "progressives") also get angry with snakes for slithering?

Let Him/them do what they do naturally fer Chrissake.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > As CIC, he'll fly with the Air Force in AF1.
> ...



More golf huh?  I guess when you have nothing else....golf!!!  Yeah, thats the ticket.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Upset with Our Kenyan Emperor for shaming America?
> 
> What, you (all you "progressives") also get angry with snakes for slithering?
> 
> Let Him/them do what they do naturally fer Chrissake.



Ahh, now birtherism...the gift that keeps on giving.  I couldn't make you look as dumb as you're doing.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 11, 2015)

Care4all said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Wow.  I wonder where this was when Bush was President.....

BTW....an US Ambassador is NOT a low level flunky.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Obama has spent 6 years apologizing to the world for the arrogance of the United States.  Now we have need to apologize to the world for the arrogance of Obama.
> 
> What a failure this man has been!  What a laughing stock we have become!




SOB thats what Hussein is

he and his family.... being a Muslim

has to apologize to the terrorists....

makes you sick


Hello USA  wake up!!!

you voted this terrorist in the White House....

well

stupid idiots who voted for him

should pay.....and not complain


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I see....so then your goal must be to emulate that behavior and dumb things down just a little bit more.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



All countries have low level flunky Ambassadors in the host nations.  This event justified more than just the ambassador.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



He's the only Muslim I see on this forum, so much of a representative cross section to measure there.   By contrast people who share your generic view of Muslims are a dime a dozen around here.


----------



## Donald Polish (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...


Obama couldn't attend the meeting the initiator of which he was. If you want fire, shooting, blood and killings. He will come, sure. If you want tears and sympathy.... He will avoid.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Have you studied Obama's past, including his book?  

How Obama Thinks - Forbes

"So who was Barack Obama Sr.? He was a Luo tribesman who grew up in Kenya and studied at Harvard. He was a polygamist who had, over the course of his lifetime, four wives and eight children. One of his sons, Mark Obama, has accused him of abuse and wife-beating. He was also a regular drunk driver who got into numerous accidents, killing a man in one and causing his own legs to be amputated due to injury in another. In 1982 he got drunk at a bar in Nairobi and drove into a tree, killing himself.

An odd choice, certainly, as an inspirational hero. But to his son, the elder Obama represented a great and noble cause, the cause of anticolonialism. Obama Sr. grew up during Africa’s struggle to be free of European rule, and he was one of the early generation of Africans chosen to study in America and then to shape his country’s future.

Anticolonialism is the doctrine that rich countries of the West got rich by invading, occupying and looting poor countries of Asia, Africa and South America. As one of Obama’s acknowledged intellectual influences, Frantz Fanon, wrote in _The Wretched of the Earth_, “The well-being and progress of Europe have been built up with the sweat and the dead bodies of Negroes, Arabs, Indians and the yellow races.”

Anticolonialists hold that even when countries secure political independence they remain economically dependent on their former captors. This dependence is called neocolonialism, a term defined by the African statesman Kwame Nkrumah (1909–72) in his book _Neocolonialism: The Last Stage of Imperialism_. Nkrumah, Ghana’s first president, writes that poor countries may be nominally free, but they continue to be manipulated from abroad by powerful corporate and plutocratic elites. These forces of neocolonialism oppress not only Third World people but also citizens in their own countries. Obviously the solution is to resist and overthrow the oppressors. This was the anticolonial ideology of Barack Obama Sr. and many in his generation, including many of my own relatives in India.

Obama Sr. was an economist, and in 1965 he published an important article in the _East Africa Journal_ called “Problems Facing Our Socialism.” Obama Sr. wasn’t a doctrinaire socialist; rather, he saw state appropriation of wealth as a necessary means to achieve the anticolonial objective of taking resources away from the foreign looters and restoring them to the people of Africa. For Obama Sr. this was an issue of national autonomy. “Is it the African who owns this country? If he does, then why should he not control the economic means of growth in this country?”

As he put it, “We need to eliminate power structures that have been built through excessive accumulation so that not only a few individuals shall control a vast magnitude of resources as is the case now.” The senior Obama proposed that the state confiscate private land and raise taxes with no upper limit. In fact, he insisted that “theoretically there is nothing that can stop the government from taxing 100% of income so long as the people get benefits from the government commensurate with their income which is taxed.”

Remarkably, President Obama, who knows his father’s history very well, has never mentioned his father’s article. Even more remarkably, there has been virtually no reporting on a document that seems directly relevant to what the junior Obama is doing in the White House.

While the senior Obama called for Africa to free itself from the neocolonial influence of Europe and specifically Britain, he knew when he came to America in 1959 that the global balance of power was shifting. Even then, he recognized what has become a new tenet of anticolonialist ideology: Today’s neocolonial leader is not Europe but America. As the late Palestinian scholar Edward Said–who was one of Obama’s teachers at Columbia University–wrote in _Culture and Imperialism_, “The United States has replaced the earlier great empires and is the dominant outside force.”

From the anticolonial perspective, American imperialism is on a rampage. For a while, U.S. power was checked by the Soviet Union, but since the end of the Cold War, America has been the sole superpower. Moreover, 9/11 provided the occasion for America to invade and occupy two countries, Iraq and Afghanistan, and also to seek political and economic domination in the same way the French and the British empires once did. So in the anticolonial view, America is now the rogue elephant that subjugates and tramples the people of the world.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2015)

At least Hollywood stood up tonight at the Golden Globes. Literally and physically STOOD UP.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Yeah?  What's my view of Muslims? 

I am anti Islam, and I'm not ashamed of it.  Islam is an ideology not unlike Nazism and Communism.  It is the number reason for oppression, evil, terror and barbarism in the modern world.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...



Maybe Obama couldn't find something to say to make Muslims in France "burn that bitch down".


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Yeah, I don't really care about that or this march or the President not showing up.  It is expected of him to get it wrong with foreign policy.

But the posting by Care4all about information behind the scenes and the public not being privy to all the facts was notably absent during the entire Bush Administration.


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

this is the scum lillies of the valley  left wing americans voted for....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


> At least Hollywood stood up tonight at the Golden Globes. Literally and physically STOOD UP.


Of course the 1% millionaire liberal democrat jewish actors stood up in support.

Did you expect them not to?   .....


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has spent 6 years apologizing to the world for the arrogance of the United States.  Now we have need to apologize to the world for the arrogance of Obama.
> ...




I knew you were crazy, but a crazy birther?  damn, that's dumb.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...


Why am I not surprised


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...




that's not   me owning that newspaper....plus  all the hundred of newspapers who agree with me in Europe and the rest of the world!

We hate terrorists

we will destroy Islamic terrorists

don't you believe me


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 11, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Get WHAT?.....The Obama admin FAILED to show solidarity with a fellow NATO member and an IMPORTANT ally.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 11, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > At least Hollywood stood up tonight at the Golden Globes. Literally and physically STOOD UP.
> ...


Did you listen to the Muslims on the CNN all day coverage?  They were speaking out against Islam and antisemitism.  Did you catch that?   

Some of your buddies have seen the light!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?


He doesn't want to appear "anti Muslim"?


----------



## asaratis (Jan 11, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I don't see where she referenced his birthplace....just his being a Muslim.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 11, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...


...because HE is a Muslim!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Actually it doesnt. I just like letting you know your opinion is like mice droppings in the middle of a corn field as far as the POTUS is concerned.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You go first. I'll think it over for a year or two before I decide to act.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But hey, every drop counts. That's how we got to three million in France. Drip drip drip.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Don't think too much, you'll burn out those two remaining brain cells.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No. None of your mice droppings count. We? LOL!  You didnt go to france just like your POTUS didnt.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

skye said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You dumbass. I wouldn't believe you if you said you went to bed last night. Anybody that says our president is Muslim and apologizes to terrorists is crazy. I don't care if they own a newspaper, or are just a nuisance on a silly discussion forum. CRAZY with a capitol CRAZY.  Do you understand now?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 11, 2015)

asaratis said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You're a dumbass too.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 11, 2015)

^^^^^^
Martin Luther King Jr.  another UNITER that Obama wouldn't be marching with.  He didn't hate whites, America, and capitalism enough.  

Maybe Malcolm X would be more in line, or wait, wasn't Reverend Wright Mr. "America invented AIDS" his pastor and mentor for twenty years?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^^
> Martin Luther King Jr.  another UNITER that Obama wouldn't be marching with.  He didn't hate whites, America, and capitalism enough.
> 
> Maybe Malcolm X would be more in line, or wait, wasn't Reverend Wright Mr. "America invented AIDS" his pastor and mentor for twenty years?








Presidential Proclamation -- Martin Luther King Jr. Federal Holiday 2014 The White House

"NOW, THEREFORE, I, BARACK OBAMA, President of the United States of America, by virtue of the authority vested in me by the Constitution and the laws of the United States, do hereby proclaim January 20, 2014, as the Martin Luther King, Jr., Federal Holiday. I encourage all Americans to observe this day with appropriate civic, community, and service projects in honor of Dr. King and to visit www.MLKDay.gov to find Martin Luther King, Jr., Day of Service projects across our country."


----------



## asaratis (Jan 11, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...


Reagan declared MLK Day a Federal holiday in 1983.

President Ronald Reagan signed a bill in the White House Rose Garden designating a federal holiday honoring Martin Luther King, Jr., to be observed on the third Monday of January.

Oh, look!  The 20th was the third Monday in January, 2014.

It was already MLK, Jr  Day.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Obama thought he would do it again just to point out how important it was.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...



Nah, meaningless crap just to get the votes.  You fell for his "hope and change" crap too I bet.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And why would that be?  Bribing for more votes or trying to piss people off even more?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 12, 2015)

Today our cowardly leaders humiliated us in front of the whole world.





_Barry's Diary:_ I have been having an increasingly uncomfortable weekend as leaders as diverse as Abbas, Merkel, Cameron and Netanyahu have announced plans to join a million-strong march in Paris to show solidarity with the murdered cartoonists of_ Charlie Hebdo._ My aides have been whining about the bad optics of my being absent. It's all very well for them --they don't have to miss multiple rounds of golf and expose themselves to potential snipers along the Champs Elysees and the _Arc de Triomphe. "_When in doubt, retreat. Then run like hell," I always say. And I'm always right.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 12, 2015)

[snip]
“It is a war against terrorism, against jihadism, against radical Islam, against everything that is aimed at breaking fraternity, freedom, solidarity,” Valls continued.
“We cannot let pass a single one of these messages, or a single one of these acts. Our indignation must be clear, total and last longer than three days. It must be permanent.
“We need standards, values and authority. There must be a firm message about the values of the republic and secularism.
“Journalists were killed because they defended freedom. Policemen were killed because they were protecting you,” he said, and “Jews were killed because they were Jewish.”
Valls’ statements evoked similar language used by President George W. Bush after 9/11. *But 14 years later, U.S. Attorney General refused to say as much when asked whether we too are at war with radical Islam.
Noting what French prime minister declared on Saturday, both NBC’s host Chuck Todd and ABC’s George Stephanopoulos asked Holder if he would say the same.
“I would say that we are at war with terrorists who commit these heinous acts and who use Islam,” he responded on “Meet the Press.” “They use a corrupted version of Islam to justify their actions. We are bound and determined to hold them accountable, to find them wherever they are, and then to try, as you indicated, to come up with ways in which we prevent young people who become attracted to this radical ideology from becoming members of these groups and perpetrating these heinous acts.”
And to the same exact question posed by Stephanopoulos, he answered:
“Well, I certainly think that we are at war with those who would commit terrorist attacks and who would corrupt the Islamic faith in the way that they do to try to justify their terrorist actions. So that’s who we are at war with, and we are determined to take the fight to them to prevent them from engaging these kinds of activities.”
The short answer, then, is no.*

France Declares War on Radical Islam Eric Holder Refuses - Leah Barkoukis


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> [snip]
> “It is a war against terrorism, against jihadism, against radical Islam, against everything that is aimed at breaking fraternity, freedom, solidarity,” Valls continued.
> “We cannot let pass a single one of these messages, or a single one of these acts. Our indignation must be clear, total and last longer than three days. It must be permanent.
> “We need standards, values and authority. There must be a firm message about the values of the republic and secularism.
> ...


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > ......Reagan declared MLK Day a Federal holiday in 1983.
> ...


Obama thought he would do it again just to point out how important he is.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 12, 2015)

Of course no one from the US showed. up.

After all terrorist attacks are "Man Made Catastrophes" in this administration and they don't use the word terrorist.

They are politically correct idiots to the nth degree.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?



Yes, it is the same reason why he resists calling terrorists, terrorists. He has been and the administration has been making a concerted effort to show that America is NOT against islam. 

Israel was there, and they were prominent. 

That is the clue. As I said, the Jewish Americans who are not Jews at all, deserve what they get.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yeah real funny Candy.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > He sent Eric Holder to France. He could've at least sent Jeh Johnson the head of Homeland Security.
> ...



Yet, they quickly all showed up to Ferguson and made actual public accusations against an officer BEFORE any sort of investigation.

What a disaster this president has been.

Suggestion: 

If we are going to vote in a black president, let us make sure that that black guy is not an American hating African socialist who hates America and still expects reparations, even if that black socialist president grew up in Hawaii and went to private schools his whole pathetic contrived life.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

More than 40 heads of state came together in Paris to denounce a wave of terrorism that defiled the City of Light last week — yet there was one glaring exception: The U.S. sent only a low-level official.

French President Francois Hollande, German Chancellor Angela Merkel, British Prime Minister David Cameron and dozens of other world leaders all took part in the powerful denunciation of last week’s terror attacks that left 17 innocents dead.

Eric Holder U.S. officials no-shows at Paris unity rally - NY Daily News

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

American Horse said:


> He sent Eric Holder to France. He could've at least sent Jeh Johnson the head of Homeland Security.
> 
> Just shows its a legalistic issue not a national security issue and perhaps how little he regards Johnson's service or purpose



Holder was in France for another reason

-Geaux


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

Even CNN's website:



> *WHERE WAS OBAMA?*


*
Breaking News U.S. World Weather Entertainment Video News - CNN.com

*


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

We tried to warn people about Obama before you all put him in as President

So just who's side are they taking by not sending anyone to this march?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...



Ever since low life scrubs like you elected him..... twice... LMAO

-Geaux


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



In this case, yeah an ambassador is.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.
> ...



Yea, Mizzou is so much more important - closer and does not impact his golf game.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...


Oh he had to watch football.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!



Because Obama doesn't want to offend the PC-protected religion.

So the question to me is not so much why we were not there, but why Obama doesn't want to offend the PC-protected religion.

.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

> Fareed Zakaria, hos of CNN's "Global Public Square," called the absence of top U.S. officials a mistake.
> 
> France is the United States' "deepest ideological ally," he said, and it would have been a meaningful image to have a senior administration member, or the President, standing shoulder to shoulder with other leaders.



Kerry defends absence from unity rally will go to Paris on Thursday - CNN.com


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...



That's why he will not call them terrorist or ISIS

How much more muslim does Obama need to be?

-Geaux


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > And John Kerry,   who  has strong ties to France,  nowhere to be seen either.
> ...


Oh, horseshit.

Obumble phukked up, and his handful of remaining Orgasmic ObamaBots are falling all over themselves, trying to defend the indefensible.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Hang in there...

January 20, 2017 is coming...

The long National Nightmare will then be over...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




READY FOR HILLARY!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

My guess is Obama was bought and paid for by the Muslims. That's why they are so adamant not to blame them for anything. What a scary thought.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Actually... given the way The People have given, first, the House, then, second, the Senate, back to the GOP, I wouldn't be too sure about that...

Mind you, I have no clue who the GOP might run, who will appeal to a sufficient number of people, in order to elect a Pub as POTUS, but that may sort itself out, over the next year or so...

Generally speaking, the Dems promised much but delivered little, and what they DID deliver was generally badly conceived and executed and damned expensive and potentially unsustainable over time, and, furthermore, in light of the growing American popular disgust with Obumble's social engineering via Executive Order... well... the Dems have suffered a massive loss of Confidence Points, tarnished their rep, pissed away all the momentum they had in 2008, and generally set the stage for a potential Dem defeat in 2016...

Billary has far too much baggage, she's never governed, her husband is both highly respected and highly derided as a really bad joke, and (rightly or wrongly), crap like Benghazi and her 'what difference does it make?' foot-in-mouth reaction are all going to work against her, not to mention her age. Personally, I would have considered voting for her in 2008, but her Window of Opportunity may not be as wide-open as some of us might hope or believe.

In any event, the 2016 campaign - including the primaries - promise to be interesting, and, of course... in the end, Obumble will be gone... thank God.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Obama won folks...get over it.


----------



## August West (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> My guess is Obama was bought and paid for by the Muslims. That's why they are so adamant not to blame them for anything. What a scary thought.


Sure! That would explain why Obama allowed crazy people to hijack planes and crash them into skyscrapers. Oh, I`m sorry, it was the other guy who was in charge that day. Who did you say was bought and paid for?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Obama won folks...get over it.


Yeppers... but only as the Lesser of Two Evils... both times... as much a reflection on lackluster GOP 'staffing' as a reflection on the Failed Messiah.

Meanwhile...

Having taken a 'shellacking' in the 2010 mid-terms courtesy of the American People and losing the House...

Then taking a _second_ 'shellacking' in the 2014 mid-terms, also courtesy of the American People and losing the Senate...

America is in the process of correcting its electoral mistake, isolating Obama and reinforcing his Lame Duck status, and running interference against the worst of his social re-engineering sorties and engaging in damage control on behalf of the American People, until Obumble's second term is over.

For a swiftly increasing number of Americans, January 20, 2017 cannot come quickly enough, so that we may be rid of him, in a peaceful and Constitutional process.

So, in a very real sense, with respect to the End Game, and his increasing isolation and disapproval and the short leash that Congress will be applying with the national pursestrings...

Obama has* lost*... get over it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

August West said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is Obama was bought and paid for by the Muslims. That's why they are so adamant not to blame them for anything. What a scary thought.
> ...



That made no sense. now stop babbling and blubbering.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Interesting:

Back during the height of the war on terror...in 2005...Al Queda blew up some the London underground and one of those double decker buses.  

# of memorials attended by George W. Bush?  Zero.  Outrage from the right (and the left)?  Zero.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Obama won folks...get over it.
> ...



Lost what?  he's won every election where his name was on the ballot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Obama won folks...get over it.


What does that have to do with him snubbing the French ?


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Obama won folks...get over it.


Yet, if a Republican wins in 2016, that answer won't suffice for you and the rest of the progressives on this forum or in this country, will it?

At no time since the middle of the last century has the GOP held more US Seats, more State Legislatures and more Governor seats..

This makes the "Obama won" meme seem very weak and brothy, wouldn'tyousay?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...



Hint: His middle name is Hussein.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Obama won folks...get over it.
> ...



Are you guys upset that the GOP didn't fly a bunch of their newly minted Senators and Representatives over there to march? Certainly they could have gone since there is no foreign policy implications.

Seems they cared just about as much as this silly march as anyone else.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yeah, but if a liberal like Jeb Bush gets in there, then what?

Too many liberal republicans, who are also all about politics. Way too many.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Obama won folks...get over it.
> ...



Nothing since there was no "snubbing".

When do you think the GOP will begin impeachment proceedings over his not going?


----------



## Camp (Jan 12, 2015)

Obama and the US did the right thing by not sending heavyweights to the march. When France requested Natanyahu not show up for the march they took it on themselves to make a global statement that put the US in an awkward position. There was no way it would be proper to support the alienation and disrespect towards Israel that this request implied. Natanyahu at first agreed not to show up. He waited until Saturday night. the last minute so to speak, to change his mind and decided to fly to France and attend the march in defiance of the French request. That did not leave the US time to arrange for flying the President and his contingent to Paris. France should not have made the request to Israel to stay away. The US did the right thing by not getting involved and staying low profile as they showed support for Israel.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Why are you disagreeing with so much of the developed world opinion?

-Geaux


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Back during the height of the war on terror...in 2005...Al Queda blew up some the London underground and one of those double decker buses.
> 
> # of memorials attended by George W. Bush?  Zero.  Outrage from the right (and the left)?  Zero.


Did 3.7 million people (including many Western national leaders) show-up to march against terrorism at that time?

Timing is everything.

If 3.7 million people (including many Western national leaders) had shown-up to march against terrorism after the London Tube Bombings, chances are good that either Shrub or Uncle Dick or Colin Powell or Condi Rice would have attended, don't you think?

If memory serves correctly, no such anti-terrorism march and demonstration of international solidarity on any such scale occurred at that time.

Did I get that right?

Repeat after me: "_Yeah, well, OK, Obama kinda screwed-up on that one_."

See?

Short and sweet, and honest, and logical.

Now... don't you feel better?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



The loser does not know that the 20 terrorists (yeah one of them is in jail and yes the liberals cry about his rights) ALL infiltrated the country under Clinton, WHO passed on killing bin laden AND defunded the military and also implemented restrictions on intelligence gathering. 

The losers on the left forgot the towers were bombed under his watch as well. 

Fucking liberal losers.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




Well, the Koch fueled tea party motivating a small but militant group that took the house was a surprise, and complacency of the sane allowed that. However, the historical pattern that temporarily gave the right wing the Senate was as close to a gimme as possible. A little disappointment there, but far from a surprise. All the GOP has to do now, is not act like the childish jerks they have been, and govern like adults, and they will keep their gains for a while. I don't know a single honest person who thinks that has a chance of happening. The only thing holding the GOP back now is the GOP, and that is a high hurdle to jump. A sane person will never make it past your primaries. You keep trashing a good president though. That will at least keep your small crazy base riled up and active, but it won't be enough in the next election.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



The rest of the world thinks we're insane for the tens of thousands of gun deaths we gladly endure so the lesser lights among us can pretend that they are the saviors of democracy....

Care to hand over your weapons to appease them?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting:
> ...



Double standard much?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Man, if you're surprised by the outcome, then you must not be aware of citizenship

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You answer my question first. Why are you disagreeing with world opinion relative to Obama not attending the Paris march?

-Geaux


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> ...Lost what?  he's won every election where his name was on the ballot.


Lost *what*?

Are you _*really*_ this obtuse or myopic in real life?

God, I hope not.

*Lost what?*

Lost the House.

Lost the Senate.

Lost the support of the American People.

Lost the backing of much of his own Party, many of whom did not want him involved in their 2014 campaigns, many of whom tried to distance themselves from him.

Lost the ability to move forward without resorting to autocratic and arbitrary and unilateral Executive Orders...

Lost the ability to govern alongside the other branches of government in a collaborative fashion...

Things far, far, *FAR* more important than obtaining or retaining his job-slot.

Lost what?

Jesus-H-Tap-Dancing-Christ, *PLEASE* tell me you're kidding...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



What the fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



And your post was coherent? LMAO

-Geaux


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



They won't ever accept that. For them Democrats do nothing wrong in their world


----------



## Camp (Jan 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


World opinion?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...




Sorry if you didn't understand my post. All I can do is explain it to you. I can't understand it for you. Your silly remark, however makes no sense.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Anyone who has lived under a Progressive Dictatorship would disagree. In the 20th century alone, Progressive Dictators murdered over 100 million of their own unarmed citizens. Look at North Korea, it's 4 generation of total Progressive dictatorship and they can STILL find some offense to torture or murder they own unarmed people.

Listening to you Progressive fuckers, today you can smell the blood lust. You're already calling us "the enemy". So there's no chance at all we're giving up our weapons


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



A.  Its not world opinion....its the opinion you wish to amplify.
B.  He did exactly what his predacessors did in similar circumstances
C.  His showing up would have done zilch 

Your turn...since world opinion thinks you shouldn't have your weapon as is proven by laws in those nations...will you now turn over your arsenal to appease them?   If not, why not?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It was a snub, it was important for Obama the leader of the country that is on the very front line in this war against terror to be there and show unity.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ...Lost what?  he's won every election where his name was on the ballot.
> ...



Was his name on the ballot?  No?  Okay...carry on.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



LOL, the Koch fueled Tea party.  you people are hilarious and slightly insane all rolled into one.

snip:
*Poll: Americans Reject Obama's Unlimited Government*
*
Poll Americans Reject Obama s Unlimited Government And The Left - Investors.com*


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...




You think North Korea is progressive? Are you some relation to Sarah? I can hear the family resemblance in your statements.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> ...Well, the Koch fueled tea party motivating a small but militant group that took the house was a surprise, and complacency of the sane allowed that. However, the historical pattern that temporarily gave the right wing the Senate was as close to a gimme as possible. A little disappointment there, but far from a surprise. All the GOP has to do now, is not act like the childish jerks they have been, and govern like adults, and they will keep their gains for a while. I don't know a single honest person who thinks that has a chance of happening. The only thing holding the GOP back now is the GOP, and that is a high hurdle to jump. A sane person will never make it past your primaries. You keep trashing a good president though. That will at least keep your small crazy base riled up and active, but it won't be enough in the next election.


Stop making excuses for the Democrats' own phukk-ups over the past few years.

Also, they are not MY base... hell, I voted for Obumble in both 2008 and 2012, although I held my nose entering and leaving the polling booth.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



So every other leader in the developed world was there?  No?  Oh okay...carry on.
Somehow, France will have to find solace in the divisions we have there to protect them, our footing the bill for NATO to protect them, and the 6th Fleet we keep there to protect them.  

I'm not worried about the French.  Why are you?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Either...

1. you really don't get it, or...

2. you can't bring yourself to admit it, in public...

Either way, you're acting like a partisan hack, and, I sense, you're better than that...

Oh, well... no skin off my nose...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



All of history's mass Murderers were true Progressives who thought the State should trump individuals.  Hitler, Stalin and Mao are the founding fathers of the modern Progressive movement, they did Progressive government right


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Mitch McConnell snubbed them then.  So did every other congressional republican (and democrat).  

I'm outraged...don't know about you.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



You can't answer a question?  No skin off my nose either.

Obama won....you'll get over it someday...or not.  Few  care any longer what the hard right thinks or feels or if you're nose is out of joint.  The nation has moved forward...nobody cares that you're being left behind by your own igornace.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 12, 2015)

skye said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Was any representative from the US there?
> ...


The US Ambassador to France was there.That sounds like a very good representative from the US. European world leaders were there. Were the leaders of Australia, Canada, New Zealand, etc. there? Were any leaders of South American countries there?  Were leaders from Japan, Thailand, India there?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...




I'm really pissed that no Congressional Republicans went.   Pissed as hell I tell ya!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 12, 2015)

skye said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




You really should read your own links, or at least get someone to explain them to you. The editorial writer did say the Gallop poll cited did say most Americans think government (as a whole, not specifically Obama ) is the biggest problem for the country. However all the other crap about Obama is nothing more than crap by the writer.  I guess a teabagger might see it as credible, but the poll cited didn't say anything to support the writers claims, and they didn't even bother to credit the writer of that editorial. Nothing more than  another crazy right wing effort at misdirection and lying.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



This was the duty of the president.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


We annexed France???!!!...Jesus, I didn't know!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Since when?  Link please.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Those countries didn't suffer a 9/11 either.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Those countries (along with most of the rest of the world) didn't send anyone over here to show solidarity with us either.  But don't let facts get in the way of your rage you regrettable twit.


----------



## AgentSparky (Jan 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> And, it goes back further than that.
> 
> Nonetheless, to the rabid anti-Obama nutters, it all happened since he took office. *They just keep telling the same lies, over and over again, until it becomes fact*.



You mean like the same way that you dishonestly kept posting that *edited* Micheal Brown security video here over and over again hoping that some people here would eventually believe it to be fact?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



America is on the very front line of the war on terror and has shed the most blood. Showing up and marching with other leaders would have gone a long way in demonstrating that we are united in the effort to fight Islamic terror.
Frankly, I think Obama's heart just isn't in it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



If they don't already know we are united in fighting terror, a little march wouldn't prove anything.


----------



## Camp (Jan 12, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Such nonsense randomly thrown into conversations. What is the purpose other than some kind of warped effort to promote disinformation. Fathers of fascism and ultra conservative right wing dictators being called progressives as if they are in some fashion or way comparable to how the term progressive is used in today's modern world is just a perversion.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




it was more important to watch NFL

the press corps should ask him about his opinion of the Dez Bryant no catch


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Obama won folks...get over it.




you guys said the GOP was dead numerous times in this forum

what happened?


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Isn't France one of our allies? Why was nobody there to represent the USA??? THAT is the question.


Look at the bright  side, no Hillary, Obama or Biden  saying stupid shit for the whole world to hear.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't France one of our allies? Why was nobody there to represent the USA??? THAT is the question.
> ...



True. I can see Obama. I can't stop the terrorist. But I can stop the seas rising and heal the planet too...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

the French police acted stupidly


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I am sure he couldn't have helped but make a statement about how brave it was of these terrorists to die for their cause.

I imagine he didn't show up because as soon as he said something stupid, the Parisian mob would have ripped him limb from limb.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 12, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> the French police acted stupidly


They should have empathized the freedom fighters into a negotiated settlement.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> the French police acted stupidly



lol


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



How long have you been affiliated with Al Qaeda?  You're doing an excellent job spreading the message of Jihad.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2015)

Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



When


Camp said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Progressives lie so much they believe their own bullshit. Progressives support the all powerful state trumping and trampling the individual. That's who they are. Right now in the USA we still have a second amendment so the jury is still out of how much further toward progressive fascism we'll march. If the sad day ever comes when Marxist democrats and their statist republican brothers get us to their utopia, Hitler Mao and Stalin will be reveared as true heroes


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?


HyperVocal State Sen. Barack Obama s First Published Response to 9 11 Attacks

Even when we were attacked he refused to call it terrorism.   He relates to these animals.   The left does too, they elected him twice and defend him at every betrayal.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


i'd actually prefer a joint press conference of world leaders declaring war on islamic terrorist and pledging to defeat it. Screw the arm in arm thing, doesn't really impress me much. Let the people gather and protest. World leaders? should be planning their coordinated strategy


----------



## Jroc (Jan 12, 2015)

> *Supporter of Anti-Semitic Muslim Terrorist Group Hamas Headlines Paris “Unity March*
> What form of “unity” is this march exactly? Its participants include one terrorist leader, Mahmoud Abbas, whose political party repeatedly endorses and celebrates the murder of Jews.
> 
> Also out front with other world leaders was Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu who happens to be best friends with Hamas.
> ...




Supporter of Anti-Semitic Muslim Terrorist Group Hamas Headlines Paris 8220 Unity March 8221 FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Anti colonialism?  What kind of fucking half wit finds Dinesh D'Souza horseshit to be compelling.  You really have to be a shallow thoughtless moron to be inspired by that kind of speculation.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

reconmark said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Don't be a simpleton.   His words and his inaction are only debatable to idiots like yourself who are in denial.

The link I gave is 100% sympathetic towards the terrorists as well as the victims.  You can't have it both ways, he is lying about one.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...










Double...


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



There is absolutely nothing anywhere in your link that in any way substantiates your false view.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




YOU KNOW THAT'S JUST CRAZY....RIGHT?


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Then you're just too stupid to be arguing the point.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 12, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't France one of our allies? Why was nobody there to represent the USA??? THAT is the question.
> ...


No fucking piss head Biden sticking his tongue into a ten year old girl's ear while the world watches.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



No, the problem is that you are completely full of shit.  There is not one word in your entire link that could be in any way interpreted as sympathetic with terrorism.
Begs the question:  Why do you people have to lie about everything all the time?


----------



## reconmark (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Because they are full of Bull Shit...it's that simple.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Then defend it.  Instead you just deny then accuse me of lying, I don't need to lie. Typical left lack of ability to actually think.

I gave the link, his words.  I'm not about to hand you what could be a point of debate, that's your job.   You simply can't do it


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



not speculation at all.
based on Obama Sr's political philosophy

dreams of Obama's father you zero wit


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


i surprise you because you dont read the posts in here....and you yourself have told me that.....you have aligned me with the farther right assholes here because you dont read what is posted...


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 12, 2015)

And if he did go, you people would be bitching about how much the trip cost you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...


well those people you are talking about will not be content no matter what the guy does....Obama could be in the Hospital after major heart surgery and the farther right people will still get on him for not going....the farther left jerks would be the same way with a Republican President....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...



Four who couldn't care less:

*



*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> > Fareed Zakaria, hos of CNN's "Global Public Square," called the absence of top U.S. officials a mistake.
> >
> > France is the United States' "deepest ideological ally," he said, and it would have been a meaningful image to have a senior administration member, or the President, standing shoulder to shoulder with other leaders.
> 
> ...



Backtracking won't help either. The event is over.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I'm glad he didn't go.  It shows the world exactly who he is.


here is one of those i speak of.....if he would have went Katz would find something to say like.... why is he there?,he should have sent a better Representative.....and if he would have sent someone else Katz would be then calling Obama an ass for not going himself...you are not fooling anyone Katz....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



One wonders if the rest of the world sees Americans as the weak trash they see the president and his crew.  I am sure many do. I am sure very few see the truth and know about the November 4, 2014 midterm elections and how many voters are trying to throw the bums out!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


i agree they should have sent someone.....if they were worried about security then send one of the Red Shirts....


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

skye said:


> not good enough ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ send Kerry somebody higher in status.
> 
> 
> Hussein doesn't care






Rozman said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Oh Fox will, and some on CNN, so if you want to hear them bash Obama watch Fox.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 12, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



No, it isn't. It comes from knowing who's pulling your strings


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Did anyone from the GOP show any leadership and show up in France?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


they cant just call it out though.....they actually have to start doing something against these assholes....like finding them and send in the Orkin man and exterminate them....violent people only understand violence.....when they do this type of shit you make them respect and fear our violence that will come....


----------



## mamooth (Jan 12, 2015)

I as well would like to formally apologize to the world for the vile behavior of American conservatives.

Along with the rest of the world, we understand that they are America's shame. It's the burden of all decent people in America, to have keep those conservative savages under control. That's a difficult task, given their numbers and their enthusiasm for vile behavior.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...




Let's spread the contumely to Obama voters who proved what Gruber said about them: they're stupid.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...





A little more: facilitators of the Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Did anyone from the GOP show any leadership and show up in France?



Heck no , the GOP big wigs are war mongers.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

idb said:


> The only time that the US 'visits' another country is to invade or bomb them.
> France are probably grateful that no-one turned up.


did New Zealand have a high official there?.....just askin.....


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes...lol...and they thought he meant the rest of us...


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone from the GOP show any leadership and show up in France?
> ...


The POTUS must have forbid them from flying to France against their wishes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone from the GOP show any leadership and show up in France?
> ...





There's a war a-comin' if Islam doesn't reform.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And they won't in the next two years while these clowns are in power:

*



*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 12, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






Reality is defined by actions,not words.

How long will the Leftists/Liberals refuse to acknowledge that Obama's interests are inimical to those of the free world.

How many of his actions support, give aid and comfort to the terrorists.

Detroit is dead and Nidal Malik Hasan is alive.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your blaming this on Islam? No WWIII will not be due to any terrorist attack, it will be over  land, water and oil.  and has stated with the boom at 911, when Israel and the GOP neocons in our gov. begun the war on terror. Also I don't remember a time we have not been at war, whether a cold war or one fought with arms.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Islam is a cash cow for the military industrial complex. If Islam died out our economy would tank.  We would have to start going after the Hindus.  Scratch that. Their relgion is racist so I guess Buddhism wold be next up.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> And if he did go, you people would be bitching about how much the trip cost you.



All you had to say is this isn't important to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > And if he did go, you people would be bitching about how much the trip cost you.
> ...


Its not.


----------



## NLT (Jan 12, 2015)

Bottom line is Obama is so arrogant, he felt it was beneath him to go.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

NLT said:


> Bottom line is Obama is so arrogant, he felt it was beneath him to go.


Uppity would have been a better choice of words coming from you.


----------



## NLT (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is Obama is so arrogant, he felt it was beneath him to go.
> ...


Nope, arrogant is the proper term.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

If anything t


NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


Thats what uppity means but you already knew that.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Did anyone from the GOP show any leadership and show up in France?


Is anyone in the GOP the head of state?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Lets see. 2000 dead in Nigeria, 17 in France. Who had the bigger tragedy?  I dont remember seeing any outcry over the POTUS not going to Nigeria.  Why not?


----------



## NLT (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> If anything t
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> ...


Thats what it means to you. 


ar·ro·gant
ˈerəɡənt/
_adjective_
adjective: *arrogant*
having or revealing an exaggerated sense of one's own importance or abilities.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone from the GOP show any leadership and show up in France?
> ...


Why do they have to be the head of state? Is there a rule or something I dont know about?


----------



## NLT (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lets see. 2000 dead in Nigeria, 17 in France. Who had the bigger tragedy?  I dont remember seeing any outcry over the POTUS not going to Nigeria.  Why not?


Because its Nigeria, it all ways has and all ways be a fucked up country.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > If anything t
> ...



Thats what it means to everyone.

up·pi·ty
ˈəpətē/
_adjective_
informal

self-important; *arrogant*.
"an uppity sister-in-law"
synonyms: *arrogant*, snobbish


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see. 2000 dead in Nigeria, 17 in France. Who had the bigger tragedy?  I dont remember seeing any outcry over the POTUS not going to Nigeria.  Why not?
> ...


Actually Nigeria was the site of the Benin Empire but I dont expect you to know that in your ignorance.


----------



## NLT (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I can google nigeria just as fast as you can. So whats your point.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

NLT said:


> Bottom line is Obama is so arrogant, he felt it was beneath him to go.



he seems to crap all over our Allies and bows down to Muslims/Islam

I can't tell if it's Intentional. For me it seems it is.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


The point was you were wrong about Nigeria never being anything or ever being anything dummy.


----------



## NLT (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If Nigeria is so great, why don't you move there? Need Airfare?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


You must be mad you opened your mouth before filing your head with knowledge.  You didnt know uppity meant arrogant and you didnt know Nigeria once had an empire. You should go back to bed and start your day over again. Must suck you are so embarrassed you start deflecting.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lets see. 2000 dead in Nigeria, 17 in France. Who had the bigger tragedy?  I dont remember seeing any outcry over the POTUS not going to Nigeria.  Why not?


i havent seen to much at all on the Nigerian thing......once again....go after these fuckers and exterminate them....what the fuck is the UN Security Council for?...what do they do besides have lunch?....


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


More than 40 heads of state went and showed solidarity against terror threats.   Your guy decided to watch football.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 12, 2015)

The photo on the front pages of newspapers around the world shows world leaders marching with the people for freedom.  This is the world without America.  Just what obabble wanted all along.   He wanted to make a definitive statement.  That's what he did.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Your guys watched football as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The photo on the front pages of newspapers around the world shows world leaders marching with the people for freedom.  This is the world without America.  Just what obabble wanted all along.   He wanted to make a definitive statement.  That's what he did.


Let other people get some press. Stop trying to always be part of the story.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

> Jake Tapper: I'm ashamed by U.S. leaders' absence in Paris





> New York City, NY37°
> 
> Log in
> 
> ...



Jake Tapper I m ashamed by U.S. leaders absence in Paris - CNN.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They are not the American leader.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The photo on the front pages of newspapers around the world shows world leaders marching with the people for freedom.  This is the world without America.  Just what obabble wanted all along.   He wanted to make a definitive statement.  That's what he did.
> ...


Eliminating obumble from a meeting of world leaders is appropriate.   Even more appropriate is that no American was there not even the ambassador.  This is a white house order. obumble did what he said he would do in his book.  He stands with the muslims.  He is the same entity that laughed when James Foley was beheaded.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

> The United States, which considers itself to be the most important nation in the world, was not represented in this march -- arguably one of the most important public demonstrations in Europe in the last generation -- except by U.S. Ambassador Jane Hartley, who may have been a few rows back. I didn't see her. Even Russia sent Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov.



Jake Tapper I m ashamed by U.S. leaders absence in Paris - CNN.com


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


We already knew that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


If its appropriate stop whining about it.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not heads of state. 

We finally agree, Obama is over his head in his current position.   Your admission Senators could/should fill his role standing with other world leaders against terrorism says everything


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


You have no heads of state. We finally agree. Your leadership watched from afar as usual.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He won the first one by having everybody else removed from the ballot.

He is a snake!

That people continue to worship the worthless bastard is beyond comprehension.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

asaratis said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


It must suck for you to know you have a Black POTUS.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

The world's leaders assembled in Paris to march against radical Islam.  Obama can't bring himself to do that...especially in light of these public statements declaring his unfettered respect for Islam.   Obama is a Muslim.

 Watch Very Disturbing Obama Talking About His Love For Islam And Being Muslim Truth Uncensored


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


His being black does not bother me at all.  His being an incompetent, anti-American, Marxist asshole does.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

mamooth said:


> I as well would like to formally apologize to the world for the vile behavior of American conservatives.
> 
> Along with the rest of the world, we understand that they are America's shame. It's the burden of all decent people in America, to have keep those conservative savages under control. That's a difficult task, given their numbers and their enthusiasm for vile behavior.


here let me add what your not allowed to do.....we have to also keep those liberal savages under control.....and thats a difficult task also, given their numbers and their enthusiasm for their brand of vile behavior.....


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


IOW being Black...to you.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I've been ashamed of him from day one. When at his swearing in the classless people they bused in to see it starting singing hey hey hey goodbye to President Bush and he just stood there. And he's made me more shameful of him every year and wonder how the hell did we enter this nightmare.


People were desperate for hope and change, and desperate people often make bad choices.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 12, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


sorry sweetlips, but I don't have any strings. I got something you can pull though.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

the 


Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


American Amb was there according to a poster earlier....and if he stands with muslims how come so many have been killed at his orders?...just askin.....


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How foolish can you get.  His color means nothing to me.  His disdain for the Constitution is obvious.  He is the Manchurian Candidate.  He is destroying a great nation, emulating his Marxist father and fighting for the cause of anti-colonialism.  Obama is a Marxist asshole and you know it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

asaratis said:


> The world's leaders assembled in Paris to march against radical Islam.  Obama can't bring himself to do that...especially in light of these public statements declaring his unfettered respect for Islam.   Obama is a Muslim.
> 
> Watch Very Disturbing Obama Talking About His Love For Islam And Being Muslim Truth Uncensored


Whats wrong with your POTUS respecting Islam?  I thought you would want your POTUS to respect all religions in a country committed to freedom of religion.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Sure his color doesnt mean anything to you. You almost had me believing you. Why would someone not be anti-colonialism? Thats a good thing.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 12, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


The PC Police just throw this out to put you on the defensive, so they can change the topic and control the conversation.

I'd suggest not playing along.

.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The world's leaders assembled in Paris to march against radical Islam.  Obama can't bring himself to do that...especially in light of these public statements declaring his unfettered respect for Islam.   Obama is a Muslim.
> ...


Islam is more than a religion.  It is a theocracy that demands ALL people to submit.  It pushes for Sharia Law throughout the world.  It is slowly taking over nations by establishing no-go zones where Sharia Law is observed.

I want all religions to be allowed...with the exception of any whose practices call for the annihilation of all other religions....such as ISLAM!

You have to be extremely dense not to understand the difference between radical Islam and a peaceful, tolerant religion.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Pfffffffft!  There are ambassadors in every country. Even the leftist media are questioning this decision and many Democrats are upset about it.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I know that....but if one doesn't respond, one makes the same mistake the GOP has made for years in not bothering to rebut the ridiculous claims against them.  It only bolsters the liberal's contention that he is right about the charge.  Many (if not most) that defend what Obama does tend to revert to the 'you don't like him because he's black' charge.  These are the truly idiotic among the liberals.

You are correct in your implication that liberals are incorrigibly dishonest and tend to deviant from topics when they find there side of the argument hard to defend logically.  That's when the name calling and the cries of racism tend to surface.

Liberalism is a disease of the mind.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Most of the world can't tel the difference.  That's because the radicals seem to be following true Islam.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


It obvious you dont know what you are talking about but its not wise to argue with foolish people.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Defend what?  Your lying characterization of your own link?  How stupid are you?


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So in other words:  All politically motivated speculation and horse shit.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Or maybe it was years of oppression and persecution by the French whites and the French police, which led to the Muslims having no choice but to go out and slaughter those cartoonists and the Jews.  

Maybe Obama and Holder could lead an anti French police / anti cartoonist rally, and ask Al Sharpton to help organize it.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 12, 2015)

I think the fascinating thing about these threads is how quickly all the conservatives fall into lockstep whenever their masters issue them a new talking point. If nothing else, they're a reliable group of parrots.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



its a fact, not speculation. Look it up.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No.  What is obvious is that you have no sense of logic and substantiated conclusions.

By the way, dummy..."its" is possessive. It's a fact known only to educated people!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?



He was busy - golfing...


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Like I said already:  You have to be exceptionally stupid to find Dinesh D'Souza even remotely compelling.   Pretty funny idea though.....a guy named Dinesh talking about the unamerican guy named Barrak.   Fucking hilarious.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Just as Christians have extremists following the Old Testament (eye for an eye) rather than the New Testament (turn the other cheek), Muslims have assholes following every word of the demented Muhammed rather than the tenants that promote peace and tolerance.  Radical Islam is not practiced by all Muslims.  The non-radicals just seem to be afraid to say, "To hell with radical Islam!"


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Nooooo....blame it in Islam?  Now why would people want to do that?

Perhaps because they keep killing and murdering like animals in the name of Islam?  

Tell us again just how many did Boko Haram slaughter in the name of Islam yesterday?  But let's not get ahead of ourselves and assume that Islam had anything to do with it.  It was the neocons and Israel that made them do it!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Danesh is merely repeating known facts. Obama's background is deeply rooted in anti capitalism. anti Americanism and anti colonialism. 

And he's a thousand times more knowledgable and American than Obama. Your racism is showing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

mamooth said:


> I think the fascinating thing about these threads is how quickly all the conservatives fall into lockstep whenever their masters issue them a new talking point. If nothing else, they're a reliable group of parrots.



No one told me to slam Obama over this. I took a look at the situation and logically realized this was a time and place for the leader of the free world to be there.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Defend what?  Your lying characterization of your own link?  How stupid are you?


So he didn't show sympathy for the victims?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lets see. 2000 dead in Nigeria, 17 in France. Who had the bigger tragedy?  I dont remember seeing any outcry over the POTUS not going to Nigeria.  Why not?


You're right, 2000 dead in Nigeria 17 in France, all the fruits of Islam. And the carnage continues, never a day goes by without a slaughter or genocide committed by non Muslim Muslims.  This time Boko Haram strapped bombs on 10 year old girls,   And then the talking heads keep coming on the news telling us that all of this has nothing, absolutely nothing to do with Islam. 

France is a symbol of Westrn democracy and the event became a breaking point and straw that broke the camel's back.  This outrageous savage behavior and attack on Western values by non Muslim Muslims have been occurring with frequency throughout Europe.  At some point even the most liberal delusional of societies gets fed up if it finds itself under constant attack by a religion that refuses to co exist.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

Here's a headline on the Daily Mail:



> Fifty world leaders marched for freedom yesterday. So where was the leader of the free world? Watching football – and dropping the ball





> It was one of the most powerful images of solidarity the world has seen since the end of World War II.
> 
> A million and a half people marching through the streets of Paris, some crying, many cheering, others chanting ‘Je suis Charlie!’ or singing La Marseillaise – that most spine-tingling of all national anthems.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're stupid.   I'm _almost_ embarrassed for you.  Only almost because you choose to be stupid, it's no accident.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

> The message was clear: you can attack us, shoot us, bomb us, but you will NEVER beat us.
> 
> However, there was also a massive elephant in the room. Or rather, the massive elephant WASN’T in the room.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see. 2000 dead in Nigeria, 17 in France. Who had the bigger tragedy?  I dont remember seeing any outcry over the POTUS not going to Nigeria.  Why not?
> ...



UN security council is for passing bullshit resolutions and meaningless condemnations.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

> He didn’t understand the magnitude of what was happening, or the importance of him being part of it.
> 
> And that’s unforgivable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Dont be mad bro.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Nobody gives a shit about race. It's his ideology that's fucked up.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



How stupid would have to be to believe that anti colonialism has been an important factor in anyone's thinking for the past half century?  Dinesh D'Souza is a politically motivated, completely dishonest,  pseudo intellectual.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm not, ho.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Oh I get it now.......satire.  Pretty funny.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Sure guy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

Here's the front page of The Guardian:



> Kerry to visit Paris amid scramble to counter Charlie Hebdo march criticism
> 
> Obama administration seeks to recover from decision not to send a senior representative to weekend anti-terrorism march in Paris



Kerry to visit Paris amid scramble to counter Charlie Hebdo march criticism World news The Guardian


----------



## R.D. (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the front page of The Guardian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kerry is pathetic...

_Secretary of State John Kerry called criticism that no top U.S. officials attended Sunday’s massive march against terrorism in Paris “quibbling” Monday, even as he announced a trip to the French capital later this week for talks on countering Islamist violence._


When asked about the White House not sending any high-ranking official, Kerry responded:

_“I really think that this is sort of quibbling a little bit in the sense that our Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland was there and marched, our ambassador [to France Jane Hartley] was there and marched, many people from the embassy were there and marched._


Except that Nuland was at the Washington march.
Patterico s Pontifications John Kerry You People Quit Criticizing This White House About The Paris March


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Why, because he's crtical of Obama and is repeating known facts about him?  Obama's  past is littered with associations with radicals who have shown their disdain with America.  Stop kidding yourself. We have a highly  unqualified and very dangerous person in office now. You should be praying America and the free world make it through the next two years of this disaster called the Obama presidency.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the front page of The Guardian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, Kerry's going to go there and pose for the cameras as much as he can, and do his best to sweep this major fuckup under the rug.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Stop kidding yourself.....you only repeat what you hear from FOX News and Rush Limbaugh.   You haven't really thought about any of this, but keep raising the alarms.   We've been hearing the most dire predictions for the past six years.  What's taking so long?  Why haven't any right wing nut job predictions come true?  You guys are running out of time.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Never listen to Rush, he's in AM radio and I usually listen to satellite radio news. Believe it not I listen to CNN more than I do FOX, and then once in a while I check out your favorite channel PMSNBC for laughs.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I watch FOX News every day......it's good to know what the enemy is thinking.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


All you have to do is come here and watch the idiots regurgitate the main talking points.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Pretty much verbatim, like they all read from the same script.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

R.D. said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the front page of The Guardian:
> ...



It just shows the incompetence of the Obama administration. It should have been a no brainer to go and show unity.
The opportunity is now passed.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



If you're referring specifically of this issue, you're sadly mistaken.
For one thing it's not just the American right that has noticed Obama was a no-show.
As I have been showing, there are news sources outside of the U.S. that have also been critical.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I bet my right arm they will do just that, just as soon and you make a post that isn't as stupid and a flat truck tire.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 12, 2015)

obumble can shame us by not going or embarrass us by going.  Is anyone really interested in another public disaster like the one at Mandela's funeral?


----------



## alanbmx123 (Jan 12, 2015)

A comment posted on Yahoo for this story "White House: Should have sent high official to Paris march"
White House Should have sent high official to Paris march - Yahoo News
*this guy summed it up perfectly!!!* 
posted by  "Beautiful Flower"
Holder went to Paris because the Islamic terrorist shot and killed in the grocery store was black. It was getting smoky inside, so he likely "couldn't breathe", compelling him to run toward fresh air with his "hands up". Holder probably thought the SWAT team was racist for shooting an armed black man who clearly was trying to surrender, which is why he was "too busy" to represent the US (along with significantly higher leaders from 40+ other countries). I guess that's what you get with a racist, Muslim president in the White House. He chooses to call the 10+ million illegal aliens in the US by softer and softer names (that don't immediately define them as being here illegally), so why on earth would we expect him to call Islamic terrorists by the right name, either?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 12, 2015)

There was also a protest march within a mile of The White House.

Regime was no-show there.

Support against Muslim terrorism?

Pull the other finger.


----------



## idb (Jan 12, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The only time that the US 'visits' another country is to invade or bomb them.
> ...


I have no idea.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

Obama stuck his nose into  the Gates affair
He stuck his nose into the 
Donald Sterling affair
he stuck his nose into the Ferguson riots
he stuck his nose into the trayvon affair

he was a no-show in France

notice a pattern?


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 12, 2015)

Netanyahu was asked by President Hollande not to attend, but he did anyway, talk about shameful.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2015)

NOBODY can fix this. Kerry going now is like trying to put the cart in front of the horse. Too late. Damage is done. But...Obama knows nobody can do a damn thing about it. He is going out of office soon, so he doesn't give a shit what the USA looks like to the rest of the world.


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2015)

The whole world is  flabbergasted  that the most powerful man in the world, the so called "leader of the free world" and his high ranking officers, who are supposed to set an example on how to behave, were conspicuously absent.

This absence in itself is a powerful statement... and  a direct insult to his ally France.

The Islamists are only strengthened when they notice this lack of response which denotes submission and appeasement.

Too late now.

The damage done by this useless Administration...yet again..... has been done.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> NOBODY can fix this. Kerry going now is like trying to put the cart in front of the horse. Too late. Damage is done. But...Obama knows nobody can do a damn thing about it. He is going out of office soon, so he doesn't give a shit what the USA looks like to the rest of the world.



the damage is done. now the terrorist see us weak and open for attack


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Obama stuck his nose into  the Gates affair
> He stuck his nose into the
> Donald Sterling affair
> he stuck his nose into the Ferguson riots
> ...


Yes. All the things he stuck his nose in occurred on American soil.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Obama stuck his nose into  the Gates affair
> ...




glad you admit he is a racist

fuck whitey


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Netanyahu was asked by President Hollande not to attend, but he did anyway, talk about shameful.




  meanwhile jews were targeted

I can never understand why jews vote dem


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



CNN and FOX are very similar when it comes to programming. They keep brining stylistically different hosts who then repeat the same talking points.  And when one format seems to work, it's copied by the other one.   I like certain CNN hosts for example Anderson Cooper and Jake Tapper, and then FOX has certain hosts that are pretty good as well.  PMSNBC hosts are a bunch of crazed lunatics like Al Sharpton with minimal viewership, but good for the laughs, which is why they keep firing one host after another.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



And your talking points would be the PMSNBC aka MSLSD?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Netanyahu was asked by President Hollande not to attend, but he did anyway, talk about shameful.



What's shameful, that he came anyhow to show solidarity with the French people and fellow Jews?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Obama stuck his nose into  the Gates affair
> ...



He incited riots and division not to mention a race war and a war on America's law enforcement.  That's probably why he didn't attend the gathering in France. He couldn't apologize for America and the West once again, and incite the Muslims to start rioting.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


That was pretty lame and a sign my post hurt your feelings.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thanks for your concern, but my feelings aren't hurt. On the other hand it looks like you get extremely upset anytime somebody says anything negative about Saint Obama or Islam.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




no hurt feelings, just amusement at your low IQ


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes your feelings are hurt. There is a Black man in office and you havent gotten over it yet. That second term must have really got your panties in a knot. On the other hand no matter what you say about your POTUS. He is still your POTUS and you will pay your taxes to make sure he is well taken care of in his retirement. Why would I be upset? Nothing is going to change that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Netanyahu was asked by President Hollande not to attend, but he did anyway, talk about shameful.



And Netanyahu is one of the most targeted individuals in the world, yet he had the balls to show up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

With more and more of the media now getting on board and admitting Obama should have been there, the libs on this board defending Obama are looking stupider by the minute.
Talk about partisan hacks !


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

It may be that Obama knew he should have attended, but he simply was too scared to.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> [
> 
> When do you think the GOP will begin impeachment proceedings over his not going?


Sooner the better!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Remove the chip off your shoulders. I have many black friends. I could give a rats ass about the race of the person in office. I care about his ideology and how he views the world, and that's one fucked up radical we have in office today.  

Morons like you are always making it about Obama being black.

But I have to admit, after Obama and his disastrous presidency, he's made it a lot harder for America to vote for another black Democrat president.   A black conservative would have a much better chance.  All he has to do is be the "anti Obama".


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It may be that Obama knew he should have attended, but he simply was too scared to.


He is a narcissist. He would not be getting attention with all the other world leaders. THAT is why he didn't go. Plus, he doesn't give a shit. He is doing what he can to fuck everything up for the next potus.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


SOME people forget that Obama is HALF black. HALF.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

> Eric Holder did Meet the Press instead of Paris Solidarity March





> It was bad enough that none of President Obama, Vice President Biden or Secretary of State Kerry attended Sunday’s Solidarity March in Paris, attended by dozens of world leaders.
> 
> It would have been the right thing for Obama to attend. There was enough security to protect obvious targets like the French President, the German Chancellor and the Israeli Prime Minister.
> 
> ...



U.S. Officials Paris March Eric Holder Obama Biden


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's correct.  And he was raised by his white half.  In fact, everything he is is because of his white half. Sad.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> > Eric Holder did Meet the Press instead of Paris Solidarity March
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The asshole Holder was there but found it unnecessary to attend. This entire administration is like a private club for egotistical assholes.


----------



## Pepkay (Jan 12, 2015)

Obama's just showing his ass again, no surprise here.





Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 12, 2015)

The more I think about it, I do believe Obama was afraid to go. The security concerns are ridiculous, if other leaders were safe Obama would have been safe. He just simply didn't have the balls to get out there on the street and walk.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The more I think about it, I do believe Obama was afraid to go. The security concerns are ridiculous, if other leaders were safe Obama would have been safe. He just simply didn't have the balls to get out there on the street and walk.


Again, he didn't go due to fear. He didn't go due to being a narcissist. 

*Symptoms of Narcissistic Personality Disorder*
In order for a person to be diagnosed with narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) they must meet five or more of the following  symptoms:


*Has a grandiose sense of self-importance *(e.g., exaggerates achievements and talents, expects to be recognized as superior without commensurate achievements)
*Is preoccupied with fantasies of unlimited success, power, brilliance, beauty, or ideal love*
*Believes that he or she is “special” and unique *and can only be understood by, or should associate with, other special or high-status people (or institutions)
*Requires excessive admiration*
*Has a very strong sense of entitlement*, e.g., unreasonable expectations of especially favorable treatment or automatic compliance with his or her expectations
*Is exploitative of others*, e.g., takes advantage of others to achieve his or her own ends
*Lacks empathy*, e.g., is unwilling to recognize or identify with the feelings and needs of others
*Is often envious of others *or believes that others are envious of him or her
*Regularly shows arrogant, haughty behaviors or attitudes*


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2015)

Look familiar??? ^^^


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Gracie said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > The more I think about it, I do believe Obama was afraid to go. The security concerns are ridiculous, if other leaders were safe Obama would have been safe. He just simply didn't have the balls to get out there on the street and walk.
> ...



Sounds about right.  He wasn't going to be the main attraction.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

mamooth said:


> I think the fascinating thing about these threads is how quickly all the conservatives fall into lockstep whenever their masters issue them a new talking point. If nothing else, they're a reliable group of parrots.


you see that with lefties too.....


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 12, 2015)

The Danish PM wasn't going to be there so He can't claim Moochelle forbid Him to go play.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


all while they are eating lunch.....what a job.....


----------



## Jroc (Jan 12, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Yep...and Holder is a Terrorist lawyer...



> Holder’s law firm employed dozens of radical attorneys such as David Remes and Marc Falkoff to provide the enemy combatants with more than 3,000 hours of pro bono representation. Covington and Burling secured victories for several Gitmo enemy combatants in the US Court of Appeals for the DC Circuit. Remes now represents Nashiri.
> 
> One of the class of Yemeni Gitmo detainees that Falkoff described as “gentle, thoughtful young men” was released in 2005 — only to blow himself up (gently and thoughtfully, of course) in a truck bombing in Mosul, Iraq, in 2008, killing 13 soldiers from the 2nd Iraqi Army division and seriously wounding 42 others.
> 
> ...


.
Eric Holder s pro-terrorist lawyers New York Post


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 12, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> obumble can shame us by not going or embarrass us by going.  Is anyone really interested in another public disaster like the one at Mandela's funeral?


see?.....now its if he goes or stays he is wrong.....covering all your bases Katz?....we could have sent you but you would have spent all your time at Closerie des Lilas........


----------



## asaratis (Jan 12, 2015)

idb said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


I have no doubt that you have no idea!  With statements like the one quoted of you, there's no doubt been a serious omission in your history education.



idb said:


> The only time that the US 'visits' another country is to invade or bomb them.
> France are probably grateful that no-one turned up.


There are thousands of American soldiers buried in France!  Most of them died shortly after invading the beaches of Normandy to liberate the French from Hitler's Germany.   The US helped liberate all of Europe from German rule.   Your naivete is exceeding great!   GO BACK TO SCHOOL!  Learn some HISTORY!

Significant things happened BEFORE YOU WERE BORN!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 12, 2015)

The issue is no longer what should have been done.

Even The (former) White House has admitted that.

Now the question is in what imaginative way He would have fucked up doing the right thing.  Maybe another selfie-saga?  Or something even more offensive.

I will say *I have confidence* in OKE to find the perfect way to screw up even a wet dream.  One of those "Dreams From His Father" even.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...




Mistake?  I don't think so, Tim.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 12, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...




Um......    

*U.S. says should have sent high-level official to Paris march*

*(Reuters) - The White House on Monday conceded that the United States should have sent a higher-level representative to a Paris unity march after deadly Islamic militant attacks there and said President Barack Obama would have liked to attend.*

*U.S. says should have sent high-level official to Paris march Reuters*


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 12, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He's been the fucking president for six fucking years and he didn't realize he should have sent a high level official and Holder was right fucking there in Paris and now comes out and says 'ooops, sowwy'.  Bullshit, he knew exactly what he was doing by not sending anyone. Not a mistake, he makes the USA look smaller and smaller.  What American exceptionalism?  Gone, baby, gone.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ever notice how many FOX News stories lead off with  "People are saying"  or  " Sources tell us".......ever notice?  Every time they do that you know they're the only one's saying it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 12, 2015)

Aside was it mistake or not, should he send higher-level rep or not... did you guys actually want Obama to show up to be part of the march?

Just asking.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 12, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Aside was it mistake or not, should he send higher-level rep or not... did you guys actually want Obama to show up to be part of the march?
> 
> Just asking.



Yes.

Provided He got there by commercial flights.

And, Oh, left the golf clubs at home.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...




Shame???

The *February 15, 2003 anti-war protest* was a coordinated day of protests across the world in which people in more than* 600 cities expressing opposition to the imminent Iraq War*. It was part of a series of protests and political events that had begun in 2002 and continued as the war took place. Social movement researchers have described the 15 February protest as* "the largest protest event in human history."*

Sources vary in their estimations of the number of participants involved. *According to BBC News, between six and ten million people took part in protests in up to sixty countries over the weekend of the 15th and 16th; other estimates range from eight million to thirty million

February 15 2003 anti-war protest - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
*


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 12, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Aside was it mistake or not, should he send higher-level rep or not... did you guys actually want Obama to show up to be part of the march?
> 
> Just asking.



Well, it would have been the presidential thing to do.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...



Mistake?  I don't think so, Tim.

[/QUOTE]

Yeah? Even they're admitting that they fucked up.

White House admits We screwed up not sending higher-ranking officials to Paris - Washington Times

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...



You Cool Aid drinkers crack me up.  Are you now claiming that you know better than your Saint and Savior Hussein Obama?

*White House Acknowledges Error in Not Sending a Top Official to March in Paris*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/13/u...ed-for-not-attending-rally-in-paris.html?_r=0


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 12, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Aside was it mistake or not, should he send higher-level rep or not... did you guys actually want Obama to show up to be part of the march?
> ...



Was Putin there? Japan's Abe? China's? Or those that are nearest like most EU  nations?


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So does that mean the Prez needed to go? AND yet the SHAME of Dubya's Iraq invasion when MILLIONS more protested, and what was Dubya's reaction? lol


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Review the list and let us know if it was a good idea for the US to be missing in action:

List of leaders to attend Paris rally on Sunday News GMA News Online

Here is a list of world political figures who have confirmed their attendance: 

Albania -- Prime Minister Edi Rama

Algeria -- Foreign Minister Ramtane Lamamra

Austria -- Foreign Minister Sebastian Kurz

Belgium -- Prime Minister Charles Michel

Benin -- President Thomas Boni Yayi

Britain -- Prime Minister David Cameron

Bulgaria -- Prime Minister Boyko Borisov

Canada -- Public Safety Minister Steven Blaney

Croatia -- Prime Minister Zoran Milanovic

Czech -- Prime Minister Bohuslav Sobotka

Denmark -- Prime Minister Helle Thorning-Schmidt

Gabon -- President Ali Bongo Ondimba

Georgia -- Prime Minister Irakli Garibashvili

Germany -- Chancellor Angela Merkel

Greece -- Prime Minister Antonis Samaras

Hungary -- Prime Minister Viktor Orban

Israel -- Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman

Italy -- Prime Minister Matteo Renzi

Jordan -- King Abdullah II and Queen Rania

Latvia -- Prime Minister Laimdota Straujuma

Mali -- President Ibrahim Boubacar Keita

Niger -- President Mahamadou Issoufou

Palestinian territories -- president Mahmud Abbas

Portugal -- Prime Minister Pedro Passos Coelho

Romania -- President Klaus Iohannis

Russia -- Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov

Spain -- Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy

Switzerland -- President Simonetta Sommaruga

The Netherlands -- Prime Minister Mark Rutte

Tunisia -- Prime Minister Mehdi Jomaa

Turkey -- Prime Minister Ahmet Davutoglu

United Arab Emirates -- Foreign Minister Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed al-Nahayan

Ukraine -- President Petro Poroshenko

United States -- Attorney General Eric Holder

European Commission -- President Jean-Claude Juncker

European Parliament -- President Martin Schulz

European Union -- President Donald Tusk

NATO -- Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg

*—Agence France-Presse*

Go to comments


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 13, 2015)

That answers the question of why odumdumb didn't go.  The PM of Denmark was there.  Big moo wouldn't let him go.

Holder didn't attend the march.  At the time the march was going on he was giving an interview to meet the press.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Says the one who never got it. Do you even read the threads you post your garbage in?


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



So NO, Putin,. Abe BUT lots of Europeans showed up in that European nation. Got it


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



But Putin did send a top level representative Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov .  Keep up, will ya.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He's like Seven Up, never had it, never will.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> That answers the question of why odumdumb didn't go.  The PM of Denmark was there.  Big moo wouldn't let him go.
> 
> Holder didn't attend the march.  At the time the march was going on he was giving an interview to meet the press.




But he also explained that the planning for the rally began on short notice and* President Obama's personal attendance*, given the security challenges, would have had a *"significant impact"* on the march. Earnest* said they had only 36 hours to prepare, and suggested the outdoor event with large crowds posed security risks. *


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So NO, Putin didn't go. Thanks


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



So no he didn't.  But he could have easily send any number of high level representatives, ie Biden, Kerry, Michelle, even Bill Clinton.  

Fail.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > That answers the question of why odumdumb didn't go.  The PM of Denmark was there.  Big moo wouldn't let him go.
> ...



So, apparently the Canadian leader and many other leaders made it.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




*Ambassador to France Jane Hartley represented the United States at the rally.*

ANYTHING TO WHINE ABOUT OBAMA, BUT TORTURE WAS OK, INVADING IRAQ, IGNORING 9/11, KATRINA, THE MILLIONS MARCHING AGAINST IRAQ'S INVASION, DUBYA GOT A FREE PASS FOR 7+ YEARS FROM YOU KLOWNS, UNTIL THE CONSEQUENCES OF HIS 'JOB CREATOR' POLICIES HAPPENED, THEN HE WAS A LIBERAL, LOL




Media watchdog Reporters Without Borders has condemned Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov and other *"predators of press freedom" who attended a march in Paris to commemorate the victims of the Charlie Hebdo attack.


The Paris-based watchdog said it was "outraged by the presence of officials from countries that restrict freedom of information" *among the million-strong crowd that marched Sunday in homage to the victims of last week's mass shooting at France's satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo.

"On what grounds are representatives of regimes that are predators of press freedom coming to Paris to pay tribute to Charlie Hebdo, a publication that has always defended the most radical concept of freedom of expression?" the statement said Sunday.

*Russia, which sent Lavrov to the Sunday rally, ranked just 148th out of 180 countries on Reporters Without Borders' World Press Freedom Index *last year, and at least 32 of the 56 journalists killed in Russia in connection with their work since 1992 were murdered, according to figures by the Committee to Protect Journalists.

NGO Criticizes Russian Presence at Charlie Hebdo March in Paris News The Moscow Times


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Sure, 36 hours notice, why not send a high ranking US official among MILLIONS in the open fields, lol


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



*"Canada"*? 

Canada -- Public Safety Minister Steven Blaney


lol


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



36 hours seemed enough for the other leaders.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Canada -- *Public Safety Minister *Steven Blaney

*Ambassador to France Jane Hartley represented the United States at the rally.*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



"Ambassador" ha ha ha.  The ignorant moron doesn't realize that every country has ambassadors in place in other countries.

Look Einstein, even the administration has admitted today that they fucked up and should have sent someone at a higher level.  That means THEY COULD HAVE SENT SOMEONE, but elected not to.  Keep up.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So you're another dumb assed partisan hack who blames the "left" because the President didn't hop on a plane for the photo-op you all would claim cost a trillion dollars...LOL.
GTFO!!!!!


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Yep...never have been as stupid as you and never will...smh.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




ANYONE less than Obama wouldn't had calmed you Klowns, THEN you would've complained about the cost of the flight there! lol

MOST of those nations you never heard of, the EU members are right next door, like if they were in the US 

HONESTY from you Klowns once and I might have a heart attack, lol


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You nitwits so friggin slow.  The White House has already admitted that it fucked up, get it?  I don't think so.  Game set match.  

The White House Admits Fault in Not Attending Paris Unity Rally - NBC News

White House admits higher-level officials should have gone to Paris - LA Times

BBC News - White House says absence at Paris rally a mistake

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/13/u...ed-for-not-attending-rally-in-paris.html?_r=0


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Bullshit.  Obama could have sent Kerry or Biden.  Problem solved.  Even hardcore Democrats are outraged.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Following the 9-11 attacks, the world showed respect for Americans with displays of sympathy in their home countries. * There was no mass influx of world leaders following the attacks that killed nearly 3,000 people on American soil. Since so many of the world's leaders marched in Paris in solidarity (over 17 dead French citizens), the absence of U.S. leaders caused a commotion among right-leaning pundits*. This clearly provided these folks with a nice opportunity to bash the Executive Branch, even if the president had ample justification for not making the trip.* Press Secretary Earnest admitted the optics of the absence of high-profile Americans were not good.*



*Our absence aside, it isn't terribly difficult to show the hypocrisy of many of the leaders present in Paris yesterday. A mere march was largely symbolic and the real-life conduct of many of the leaders who marched was quite egregious and noteworthy.* Check out how many of these marching heads of state have violations against the free expression of journalists in their very own countries. _* Free speech, mon derrière!*_

* The White House inferred that the security detail that was required for them to march with the other leaders was going to create a distraction that would have marred the demonstration of unity

n defense of the administration, speaking from India, Secretary of State Kerry defended his president,

“The U.S. has been deeply engaged with the people of France since this incident occurred,” and adding, “This is sort of quibbling a little bit in the sense that our assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland was there and marched, our ambassador was there and marched, many people from the embassy were there and marched.”
Right Wingers Flip Out Over U.S. Absence At Paris March Crooks and Liars
*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...




You know, I'd gladly pay a trillion bucks if it meant showing solidarity with the world after a tragedy. People like you insist on dividing it.

Nah, I'll stay right where I'm at. Obama can cower in fear of Islamic terrorism, but I won't.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



ONCE MORE BUBBA

"It is fair to say we should have sent someone with a higher profile,"

Earnest said the rally was *conceived on Friday evening and did not allow enough time to pull off the security feat required for President Barack Obama to march *amid the public, *which attracted more than three-and-a-half million people. Earnest said it posed "significant security challenges."*


LOL

NEVER HONEST YOU NUTTJOBBERS


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




LOL, SURE YOU WOULD'VE, Oh huh, lol

Solidarity? lol

BENGAZZI, IRS, BENGAZZI, GOLF, BENGAZZI, HAWAII FLIGHT COSTS, ETC, ETC, ETC


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Of course! You're stupider.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Fuk them AND YOU


OPTICS? lol


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

This one is very hard to understand. WTF wouldn't O send at least Holder who was already there and slithered out?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> This one is very hard to understand. WTF wouldn't O send at least Holder who was already there and slithered out?


Maybe if the rallies were named "burn that bitch down rally in honor of Fergusen"


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> This one is very hard to understand. WTF wouldn't O send at least Holder who was already there and slithered out?




*"Unity" with whom?* For Obama, the roster of rogues and autocrats lining up to co-opt the people's march should have been reason enough to stay home. If flying seven hours for the opportunity to lock arms with the likes of Jordan's King Abdullah or race-baiting former French Prime Minister Nicolas Sarkozy is what it takes to satisfy pundits' thirst for a sexy episode of American leadership, then the White House took the braver option.

In this environment, "unity" is only as valuable as the men or women with whom you are unifying. The French political class itself had a minor meltdown over whether or not to invite right-wing National Front leader Marine Le Pen. Imagine the dizzying outrage spiral Obama would have set off had he allowed himself to be pictured arm-in-arm with Abbas. One wrong step and the headlines today would have been singing the same nonsense, just in a different key.

*The reality is that these leaders and their countries are not united.* They're not "Charlie." Nor are they "Ahmed." *They are are not united against terrorism, Islamic or otherwise, and certainly not in favor of any kind of real free press. The French, especially, are deeply divided.*

*...On Sunday, Obama showed that he didn't care for the political charade unfolding in Paris. And in his absence, he refused to perpetuate the idea that grand gestures — whether they come in the form of a mass rally or a hashtag or timely photo op — are more meaningful than small actions. No apologies necessary.*
Here s What Everyone Who s Blaming Obama for Not Going to Paris Is Getting Wrong - Mic


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Like I said, White House already admitted it made a mistake.  So, you're the one fucking yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > This one is very hard to understand. WTF wouldn't O send at least Holder who was already there and slithered out?
> ...



Nah, that's not what the White House said.  You need to stay off the loony websites.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > This one is very hard to understand. WTF wouldn't O send at least Holder who was already there and slithered out?
> ...




He EVER go there wingnutter? lol

IT'S A SCANDAL IT'S A SCANDAL, IT'S A SCANDAL, SCANDAL I TELL YOU,

SCANDAL,SCANDAL,SCANDAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





It admitted an OPTICAL mistake, lol


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...


Nope, it admitted they should have had a higher presence.

"WASHINGTON — The White House, facing a storm of criticism for President Obama’s absence from Sunday’s peace march in Paris, said Monday that his team erred in failing to dispatch a high-ranking American official to join the show of solidarity against terrorism"


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


He didn't need to.  He did a good job of inciting it.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

*Symbolically controversial absences have become something of a theme for Obama, *who’s been criticized in recent months for not attending the funeral of a general killed in Afghanistan and not visiting the Mexican border during 2014’s refugee crisis. He was chided for posing for a selfie with British prime minister David Cameron and Danish Prime Minister Helle Thorning-Schmidt at Nelson Mandela’s memorial service in 2013, while some Brits were upset when no high-ranking Obama administration figures attended Margaret Thatcher’s funeral that year. (The Thatcher scandal had some precedent: Lyndon Johnson took heat in 1965 when he sent Chief Justice Earl Warren and Secretary of State Dean Rusk to Winston Churchill’s funeral in his stead.)


Obama issued a statement condeming the Jan. 7 _Charlie Hebdo_ massacre shortly after it took place and spoke further about the incident at a press conference later that day. He visited the French Embassy to offer condolences on Jan. 8, the same day the administration announced Holder’s plan to travel to Paris


The White House says security concerns precluded Obama from making a high-profile public appearance on short notice, while an anonymous* administration source who spoke to the Atlantic ahead of Earnest’s remarks Monday said the rally was “not about us,” which the magazine interpreted to mean that Obama did not want to overshadow the European grieving process by attending.*


*Obama Paris unity march White House says high-ranking official should have gone.*


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Kerry WAS there to show solidarity, whatever the fuk that means with many of those nations. Because he wasn't at the rally, you Klowns make up MORE bullshit. Shocking


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I think you mean the cops going on some killing sprees recently, against people of color!


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Your posts prove the stupidity of your observations...lol.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> *Symbolically controversial absences have become something of a theme for Obama, *who’s been criticized in recent months for not attending the funeral of a general killed in Afghanistan and not visiting the Mexican border during 2014’s refugee crisis. He was chided for posing for a selfie with British prime minister David Cameron and Danish Prime Minister Helle Thorning-Schmidt at Nelson Mandela’s memorial service in 2013, while some Brits were upset when no high-ranking Obama administration figures attended Margaret Thatcher’s funeral that year. (The Thatcher scandal had some precedent: Lyndon Johnson took heat in 1965 when he sent Chief Justice Earl Warren and Secretary of State Dean Rusk to Winston Churchill’s funeral in his stead.)
> 
> 
> Obama issued a statement condeming the Jan. 7 _Charlie Hebdo_ massacre shortly after it took place and spoke further about the incident at a press conference later that day. He visited the French Embassy to offer condolences on Jan. 8, the same day the administration announced Holder’s plan to travel to Paris
> ...


You like big letters?

*"WASHINGTON — The White House, facing a storm of criticism for President Obama’s absence from Sunday’s peace march in Paris, said Monday that his team erred in failing to dispatch a high-ranking American official to join the show of solidarity against terrorism"*

*"The White House acknowledged Monday that it erred in not sending a higher-level representative to the massive rally in Paris against Islamic terrorism, after facing bipartisan criticism over the meager U.S. presence at the march -- which was attended by more than 40 world leaders. 

"We should have sent someone with a higher profile to be there," Press Secretary Josh Earnest said Monday. 
*

*CASE CLOSED.*


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > *Symbolically controversial absences have become something of a theme for Obama, *who’s been criticized in recent months for not attending the funeral of a general killed in Afghanistan and not visiting the Mexican border during 2014’s refugee crisis. He was chided for posing for a selfie with British prime minister David Cameron and Danish Prime Minister Helle Thorning-Schmidt at Nelson Mandela’s memorial service in 2013, while some Brits were upset when no high-ranking Obama administration figures attended Margaret Thatcher’s funeral that year. (The Thatcher scandal had some precedent: Lyndon Johnson took heat in 1965 when he sent Chief Justice Earl Warren and Secretary of State Dean Rusk to Winston Churchill’s funeral in his stead.)
> ...



Yeah, I guess Kerry, was 'high ranking' enough, lol


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Kerry wasn't there.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Actually shit for Brains your attempt at "match" has failed miserably.
Stop trying to pretend you possess the intelligence of a daffodil...

You started this pathetic clown thread by asserting that the President, Vice President or the Sec of State should have traveled to France. Do I need to link you to your own clap trap???

So just for giggles, where in the links you posted does the President say that The V.P. Sec of State or he himself should have flown to France???

Yeah...thought not!!!!...try ping pong, it's more your speed...smh.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 Sure Mr. internet tough guy...lol.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Um...the president should have asked them to attend?  Isn't that what "leaders" do?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...


Kerry was in India idiot. Holder was there but didn't attend.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No the WRITERS of the article said that, neither Obama OR his press secretary did, lol


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So in other words, your original statement was nothing but partisan bullshit...why did it take you this long to admit as much???


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


>



Irrelevant!


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Newspaper and print are still somewhat of a challenge for him...


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Meant Holder, you wingnutters forget he's had a LONG standing meeting in India. He's going to France this week

PUTIN AND ABE WERE THERE THOUGH RIGHT? AND Canada's PM? LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Epic fail, I claimed in the very beginning of this thread, either Obama or someone in a high capacity should have been there.  That is echoed by both Democrats and Republicans.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Complete and utter troll.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Ask Putin, you Klowns RAVED at his 'leadership' not to long ago, lol


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Holder was already there, but didn't bother to attend.  Geez, are you on drugs or is the the normal you.  What a freak.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, I corrected it,, the MARCH wasn't the 'unity' thing, Holder WAS sent to show unity though!  

Yes, Kerry was in India for a LONG standing meeting with India


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Never raved about Putin.  Didn't your beloved Saint Obama say the cold war is over and we're going to reset our damaged relationship with Russia?  Some reset.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Nope wrong again.  Three strikes and you're out.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Attend? Oh right, UNLESS he showed up for the dog and pony show for YOU klowms, going to France to show unity wasn't enough *shaking head*


But PLEASE ask Putin, Abe or Canada's PM's why they were NOT showing 'leadership'?? lol


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



They all sent high level representatives.  Keep squirming.  Do you enjoy making a fool of yourself?


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



*Roudy* Wrote:

*I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the French people for the this snub by the U.S. president. *

Obama shames America again Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



*One of the greatest symbolic marches in the 21st century, and Obama was missing in action.*


Obama shames America again Page 18 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



*America was a no-show, that is a fact*, then I posted this thread. What's your point? Does it not bother you that America was absent? This should have nothing to do with being a Democrat or Republican.

Obama shames America again Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



lol


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



*"Never raved about Putin."*




Camp said: ↑
"Mr. Putin appears to the paper tiger in the ongoing scenario."


*Roudy said:

"Yeah, so far he's got Crimea and shooting for Ukraine."*

Ya think the Russians haven t calculated we have a weak paper-tiger for president Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


*Roudy* said:


*So, Putin as a strong leader *has perceived a weakness in our president and dwindling support both domestically and worldwide, and is making a calculated move knowing well that Obama won't do anything to stop him.

Ya think the Russians haven t calculated we have a weak paper-tiger for president Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

*Roudy* said:

*"If Obama wasn't weak and indecisive, Putin wouldn't have done what he did. Duh. The denial and stupidity is astounding."*

Ya think the Russians haven t calculated we have a weak paper-tiger for president Page 10 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

*LOL*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Did the troll  just discover the USMB search bar?

Geesuz, please don't tell me this thing procreated.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> With more and more of the media now getting on board and admitting Obama should have been there, the libs on this board defending Obama are looking stupider by the minute.
> Talk about partisan hacks !



For sure. they can't admit he ever does anything wrong. That's what I call a cult member or "subject" of the Democrat party.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > With more and more of the media now getting on board and admitting Obama should have been there, the libs on this board defending Obama are looking stupider by the minute.
> ...


Orgasmic ObamaBots... but there are a damned-sight fewer of these lunatics now than there once were... most eventually recovered their sanity.

The relative handful of whiny little biotches who still believe in the Failed Messiah continues to shrink at the speed of light.

Many of those still left standing are marvelous sources of comedy and long, healthy belly-laughter.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Yes, the people wised up and Gave Republicans control of Congress because they were tired of being lied to, having more government shoved on our backs (like that monster entitlement, OscamCare)..

and the Number one reason....O-B-A-M-A


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2015)

Peters: 'President Obama chose the side of the terrorists'

VIDEO at the site

at:

Peters President Obama chose the side of the terrorists On Air Videos Fox News


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2015)

Snip:
*The media excoriates Obama for skipping pro-free speech Paris march*
*posted at 8:41 am on January 12, 2015 by Noah Rothman*

12K SHARES
Organizers in France estimated that upwards of 3.7 million people attended a Sunday unity rally in Paris in response to the attack on the satirical weekly _Charlie Hebdo_. Among those marchers were a variety of world leaders, but President Barack Obama was not among them.

 Nor did the president send any ranking administration officials to represent the United States. Not even Attorney General Eric Holder, who was in Paris at the request of French authorities, attended the march. The United States was utterly absent from this global event.

Obama did not even bother to attend a solidarity march for Paris that was held in Washington D.C. yesterday despite the participation of American officials like the State Department’s Victoria Nuland.

 “Obama wasn’t far from the march in D.C. on Sunday that wended silently along six blocks from the Newseum to the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial,” _Politico _reported. “Instead, he spent the chilly afternoon a few blocks away at the White House, with no public schedule, no outings.”

For this decision, the president is enduring a deluge of criticism from both the left and the right, as well as from the nonpartisan press. Americans in general have been humiliated by their country’s absence during this historic display of support for free expression.

“Sadly, I can’t help but view this as a painful point of national embarrassment and a failure to play our part on the world stage—and I say that as one who has never before accused President Obama of embarrassing the nation he leads,” wrote outspoken liberal columnist Rick Ungar in Forbes.

“I say this as an American — not as a journalist, not as a representative of CNN — but as an American: I was ashamed,” CNN anchor Jake Tapper wrote. He noted that it was an oversight of the first order that no prominent 2016 prospect, Republican or Democratic, chose to join the Parisian marchers either.
“You let the world down,” read the front page of the _New York Daily News_ on Monday.

Even the often staid and demure participants on CNN’s politics panel on the morning show New Day were animated over the absence of America from this pivotal symbolic event.

all of it and a video at:
The media excoriates Obama for skipping pro-free speech Paris march Hot Air


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, I showed in your own words, with links, YOU LIE! lol


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Conservatives just ignore facts and reality. They have "faith" that their ideology is correct.


Invariably, when people go off the rails, they become more conservative. No one loses their mind and becomes more liberal. Conservatism is where people go when one capacity or another begins to fail them. It's the consequence of failure, and it's usually accompanied by more of the same.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah? Even they're admitting that they fucked up.

White House admits We screwed up not sending higher-ranking officials to Paris - Washington Times

Welcome to the real world. [/QUOTE]


You misunderstand.  It wasn't a mistake, it was intentional.  Damage is done, he's brought us down a bit more and you're applauding because he apologized?  Wow.

He's been in office six fucking years and he didn't think he should send a higher-up official for this?  Inept or intentional.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I don't give a rat's ass if they were there.  WE'RE the greatest nation on earth, WE'RE the fucking symbol of freedom, WE should have sent a higher official, pull Biden off his damn vacation, Holder was in Paris for God's sake.  Even the WH is admitting they fucked up.  Your tongue is black from licking his boots.  How pathetic.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > That answers the question of why odumdumb didn't go.  The PM of Denmark was there.  Big moo wouldn't let him go.
> ...




So the Secret Service can't protect the president on short notice?  omg, stop making excuses for him.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Got it, you like visual stimulation over results. Must be why you're a con


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Yeah, because the secret service has LOTS of experience with 36 hours notice with millions of people in a large setting *shaking head*


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I call bullshit on this.  At the least they should have pulled Secretary of State Kerry out of India.  He was there pow-wowing about global warming.  Seriously, bullshit going on here.  obama intentionally didn't send anyone to make the US look like buffoons.  He succeeded.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



It's. Their. Job.  You keep swallowing the bs coming of him.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



^ Has no answer because the answer is obama intentionally fucked this up to bring the US down another notch.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




*"President Barack Obama Is the Most Threatened President In History."*

From Secret Service Says The Number Of Threats Against The President Is Overwhelming:
President Barack Obama is the target of more than 30 potential death threats a day and is being protected by an increasingly over-stretched Secret Service. *He is the most threatened President in history*.

Since the President took office in 2008, the rate of threats against the president has increased 400% cent.



*WND EXCLUSIVE*

*Secret Service experts worry about Obama's safety*
*'Complete failure in leadership from director all the way down'*


Two leading Secret Service experts are worried about the safety of President Obama because of mounting disclosures of misconduct and lapses in protection.

Secret Service experts worry about Obama 8217 s safety


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Yes, THAT recent examples have shown, they are not up to protecting him, luckily nothings happened!


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...


BOBO's secret service is so secret one must find them in whorehouses and reading Penthouse when they are supposed to be guarding the President's lawn.
The White House should have hired that rodeo clown to wear his BOBO mask and go to the march.
Anything!


----------



## toxicmedia (Jan 13, 2015)

I was reading international newspapers online last night, published in English.

The stories about Obama missing the rally were all about how Obama is taking criticism here in the US, as opposed to them actually criticising Obama.

Should they have sent somebody?...yes.

But the world is not outraged, it's only us, about ourselves, or, Obama rather.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




lol, Yeah, because going to Paris for 'Unity' on 'free speech' with nations that don't actually allow it, proves something? AND if Obama had went conservative Klowns would've complained about the cost... lol


----------



## R.D. (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...




Aw, sweetie, your hero worship is just too adorable.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



World Daily Nut?

Ba ha ha ha ha!

Doesn't your mouth get stale after awhile? 

Waddamaroon!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



^ even after the WH admits they fucked up, you keep on licking.  Excuses, excuses, excuses.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Nothing HAS happened to him because they are doing their job, regardless of any mistakes.  Derrrrr.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yes, because if one doesn't fall for the latest right wing 'scandal', but lives in reality, he must worship someone? lol


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



So ALL you have are ad homs when I present one of the right wings fav loon sites? Recent examples of service by the SS borne out their fears


----------



## R.D. (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...


Grow a brain dad-y-o.   Even the WH is back peddling this eff up.   The days of openly supporting Islam terror were short lived.   Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



lol


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

R.D. said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




False premises, distortions and LIES, without them right wingers would have nothing


----------



## R.D. (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...


I'm here to help.  You can't kiss up half way....White House We should have sent high-level official to Paris The Times of Israel.

So, you see your silly defense was in fashion two days ago.  Now you need to remind us all how it takes a powerful masterful world leader to fail and admit it making him the mostest bestest president in forever.


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's all be honest. At this point every world leader on the planet is fully aware what a stupid fuck-up Obama turned out to be. It's really not his fault. He is who he is. He's actually quite a simple minded narcissist who got swept up in something which turned out to be WAY above his pay-grade. He's been attempting to put on a brave, Professorial, no-ebonics, no 'gold grill'  front to his adoring fans but he knows when he looks in the mirror he's just a 'poser'. And basically the rest of the sentient world now knows it too.
The real blame lands on the Tree Dwellers/OJ jurors who voted him in AND the stupid White Guilter LIBs who also voted for him based 100% on the color of his skin and his BS promises for "Hope And Change". Never happened.
 One thing is sure. There will NEVER be another negro President as long as the US exists. 
Way too many 'firsts' to go through. By the time it's a negro's turn again the US will have already had it's 'first' quadriplegic transgender 'Native American' Left Handed' midget.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 13, 2015)

Read today of a political figure musing that even Hitler understood the importance of going to Paris.  Though for the wrong reasons.....

He withdrew the statement once he figured out that he was just feeding the liberal hate agenda.

You want a link?

Do your own research or request my rate card.


----------



## Igrok_ (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Obama a muslim? Probably he is. He is from Africa, isn't he? So he should be muslim. That explains all


----------



## August West (Jan 13, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> Is Obama a muslim? Probably he is. He is from Africa, isn't he? So he should be muslim. That explains all


But what would explain your idiotic post?


----------



## Igrok_ (Jan 13, 2015)

August West said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Is Obama a muslim? Probably he is. He is from Africa, isn't he? So he should be muslim. That explains all
> ...


Is there an administrator or somebody who oversees this forum?

By the way, it explains, that he could have not been in the venue because he agrees with islamic terrorists.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 13, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...


Just plain fucking stupid.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Hah?  Half the shit he posted are links to my posts with his own made up shit, which is violation of the board rules, and the other half are just posts pointing out Obama is a weak leader that our enemies including Russia, Syria, Iran, and a variety of Islamic terrorists are unafraid of and laughing  at and doing what they please.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



You are making excuses for obama even after obama has admitted that he screwed up.  Walking and talking like a worshiping duck!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...






> You misunderstand.  It wasn't a mistake, it was intentional.  Damage is done, he's brought us down a bit more and you're applauding because he apologized?  Wow.
> 
> He's been in office six fucking years and he didn't think he should send a higher-up official for this?  Inept or intentional.



I agree, it was totally intentional, but now that the entire world including Democrats are outraged at this disgusting behavior, they had no choice but to call it a mistake.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Sorry, I don't accept anything the WND has to say, whether it's used by right or left poster.  

Has anything happened to obama?  Then the SS is doing their job.

It's a lame bullshit excuse, obama could have gone had he wanted to.  Period.  Again, at the very least he should have hauled Uncle Joe from his vacation or Lurch out of India.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> I was reading international newspapers online last night, published in English.
> 
> The stories about Obama missing the rally were all about how Obama is taking criticism here in the US, as opposed to them actually criticising Obama.
> 
> ...



Yes.  A historical moment with over 40 world leaders marching in solidarity in defense of Western values and freedoms, and the leader of the free world didn't think much of it.  

If anything, that picture with all the world leaders marching and our absense in it, epitomizes the failures and cluelessness of the ideologues we have in the White House today.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



You have it ass backwards. Keep drinking that coolaid.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Yes.  A historical moment with over 40 world leaders marching in solidarity in defense of Western values and freedoms, and the leader of the free world didn't think much of it.
> 
> If anything, that picture with all the world leaders marching and our absense in it, epitomizes the failures and cluelessness of the ideologues we have in the White House today.



Obama watched football on TV


----------



## depotoo (Jan 13, 2015)

No evidence to support claim about threats against Obama PolitiFact Georgia
But a former Secret Service director has twice said there has not been an increase. The Secret Service is, well, secret, so they won’t discuss the number of specific threats against Obama.

There’s no concrete evidence that Bond and others have produced to back up their claim.

We rate Bond’s claim False.


That started with an ex naacp president





Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...


----------



## August West (Jan 13, 2015)

So he didn`t go to France, a country despised by you right wing nutters. BFD. You didn`t feel shame when a different president killed 100,000 innocent people just to entertain the plain folk at home?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 13, 2015)

He did not want anyone from this country to be seen rubbing elbows with Israel. He is a fucking muslim. He is an American hating, American ally hating socialist pig. He has two more years left and he essentially does not give a shit how he comes across.

He is the nobel peace prize recipient and he has being prepared to have a significant assignment in the UN. That is my prediction with this Israel hating pile of liberal scum, who 80% of so called Jewish Americans proudly vote for.

It is that simple. He did not want to have endless photo ops of being cozying up with Netanyahu. He is a fucking disgrace. Like I mentioned yesterday.

If we are going to vote for a black man to be president, let it NOT be an American hating piece of socialist shit who believes America has been an unrighteous nation from its very founding. Who still expects reparations. He believes he is the guy to bring about the CHANGE that he has preached. When he said CHANGE, he means CHANGE from what the country was from its founding.

It is that dangerous and this piece of shit in chief some how tries to have us believe he himself was a slave. Even though he indeed grew up in Hawaii going to private schools, sucking in that dewy sweet ocean air. His entire, pathetic contrived life has been a construct. His whole pathetic socialist, American hating life.

There, I just defined why the piece of shit would NOT send ONE representative there, while he sent each day prominent members of his disgusting lying administration to Ferguson making false accusations before any investigation in order to push a narrative. It worked.

Look at the stupid asses that actually think to this second the fat criminal thug was a gentle giant, walking away with his hands up. We are that fucking lost folks.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Much like your racist idiotic opinion doesn't bother reality. Idiot.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 13, 2015)

August West said:


> So he didn`t go to France, a country despised by you right wing nutters. BFD. You didn`t feel shame when a different president killed 100,000 innocent people just to entertain the plain folk at home?


Looney alert


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



This post proves you have no argument. Back to the sandbox with you.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jan 13, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been ashamed of him from day one. When at his swearing in the classless people they bused in to see it starting singing hey hey hey goodbye to President Bush and he just stood there. And he's made me more shameful of him every year and wonder how the hell did we enter this nightmare.


Idiot alert playing his fiddle


----------



## rdean (Jan 13, 2015)

Hilarious.  Remember "Freedom Fries" and how awful France was for not supporting Republicans with their ill advised invasion of Iraq?  Now they are screaming at Obama because he isn't listening to their insanity.  Again.


----------



## reconmark (Jan 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


"Back" would suggest that I have been there previously. I have never been inside your 
house...you lose yet again.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You sound mad bro?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 13, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> He did not want anyone from this country to be seen rubbing elbows with Israel. He is a fucking muslim. He is an American hating, American ally hating socialist pig. He has two more years left and he essentially does not give a shit how he comes across.
> 
> He is the nobel peace prize recipient and he has being prepared to have a significant assignment in the UN. That is my prediction with this Israel hating pile of liberal scum, who 80% of so called Jewish Americans proudly vote for.
> 
> ...


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Oh dear.
How about you turn off Fox and learn some perspective and critical thinking.

You - Obama is the Manchurian Candidate...really?
You - Obama hates the constitution and is out to wreck the country...really?
You - Obama loves Muslims and Islam and wouldn't do anything to upset them...really?

At least you've learnt to chant the talking points.
Well done you.

Participating in symbolic acts like marching against terrorism is all very well but I remember the ridicule that folk like yourself levelled at Michelle when she took part in the symbolic #Bringbackourgirls campaign.
You can't even remember recent history.


----------



## rdean (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Republicans in Texas tried to outlaw "Critical Thinking".  They didn't want children to think on their own.  At least, that was the reason they gave.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

depends on the age of the children      The immature mind
could have a problem with critical thinking especially if
the idea is presented as    THE WAY TO GO   and FUCK THEM ALL


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Naivete will get you killed, Bozo!  Obama is a shill for the Muslims!  Listen to this 10 minute video of your idol proclaiming his deep love of Islam and "The Holy Korrrran" and what "The Holy Korrrrran tells us".

"We are no longer a Christian nation!"...so says the dolt, Obama.

Obama Admits He Is A Muslim


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Oh the horror! What are you going to do about?  I like the part where Obama broke down the history of the Islamic people bringing europe out of the Dark Ages. The POTUS knows his history. I was impressed.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am honestly not sure that  Obama is interested in
THE ISLAMIC CAUSE-------he seems to be 
POLITICIAN  before either muslim or Christian ---or---
sorry-----even    USA CITIZEN


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


An idiotic, insipid reply was expected of you.  Thanks for confirming the prediction.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Never said I was tough, Napoleon.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Well what are you going to do about it? Got any power you havent exhibited here on this forum I should know about?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



White man telling black woman she's a lying piece of shit. That's racist.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 13, 2015)

reconmark said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Sure, and you thought you had an argument. I know you like to show off in front of your friends, but it makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I thought the intention of the constitution was that the US be a secular state.
In that case it has never been a Christian nation.
Why do you hate the constitution?


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Another insipid reply.  There's nothing I can do about Obama being a Muslim and taking up for his Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



wrong-----the USA  was founded as a state endowed by  THE CREATOR------(that's "GOD"   as in the bible)     Its majority
population is  Christian------thus it is a Christian majority
country.      The laws provide for complete freedom of religion


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I thought so.


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I'm sure that you're right.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


I quoted Obama.   I suppose you missed that.

While we do try to maintain separation of church and state, this country was founded on Christian principles.  Our Constitution protects the practice of all religions from being dictated by the government and from being prevented by the government.

Your question is simply a version of "Have you stopped beating your wife?"

Grow some balls and learn how to comprehend what you read.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then why did you ask such a stupid fucking question?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




Is it really true that a person must have blue eyes in order to
become a citizen of New Zealand?  -----it was a rumor during
my childhood----circa   1960


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Because I wanted to know what you were going to do. Dont be upset you cant do anything about it. Calm down and focus dealing with the era where other religions are ok to practice in the US with or without your approval.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This girl has brown or black eyes.


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


So, do you disagree with him?
Are you claiming that the US is a Christian nation?

I understand you very well.
Your statement "Obama is a shill for the Muslims" sums you up well.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



she's beautiful-------uhm----was she an immigrant or was she indigenous?     the theory was if one wants to IMMIGRATE to
New Zealand       (??? )   I was a kid then------rumors were
all we had


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I missed the immigrant part. This girl is indigenous.


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Was Fox news around in 1960?


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not upset...just telling the truth about radical Islam.  The secular Muslims, the ones that want to join the 21st century are welcome to practice whatever beliefs they have as long as their beliefs do not trample on the rights and beliefs of others.  The so called "True Muslims", that believe in 'convert or die', should all be killed.  The modern world has no place for them.

Hussein Obama has not the balls to call them radical Islamist.  He's afraid that the secular Muslims in the USA may vote Republican!  What a disaster that would be in his drive to socialize the nation.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?




*It was certainly bad optics and politically incorrect, but once we dig deeper I think the Secret Service may have been the entity that can make the call on short notice.
Sending the POTUS into a small area involved in an active search for terrorists is just not going to fly.   Wouldn't that be sort of like shooting a "lame duck" in a barrel?

However, there were others who could have attended.   There will be more information as the days unfold.  *


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


It makes one wonder where his strategy of killing large numbers of innocent as well as radical ("true Muslims" in your statement) Muslims using drone strikes in foreign, sovereign countries fits into his master plan of not upsetting the locals.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Yeah you were definitely upset. Who do you think you are fooling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You lost control of yourself and used a curse word. This issue obviously makes you very emotional.  You didnt specify only radicals. You went after the entire faith.and now you are attempting to back pedal.  I hope you have a plan in place to kill both christians and muslims that are radical. If not you merely emoting and your white hood is showing.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I don't think so.     The  INTELLECTUAL  news source
back then was   (believe it or not)  the New York Times ---and "newsweek"     Time magazine was reactionary stuff-----probably something like people think of   FOX  news now
The New York Post was also reactionary-------the NEWS---
was hopeless.      My dad used to have a little newspaper
shop and he laughed----Lawyers and such would buy the
New York Times -----and and a NEWS and slip the NEWS
INTO THE FOLD OF THE TIMES TO HIDE IT.   ((or some porn like playboy)      It was Newsweek that published the
pictures of naked jews hanged in the Baghdad Public Square-----reliable stuff.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


I already answered that question.  There is no national religion here.  The country was a result of protestants getting out from under the Church of England.  The pilgrims did not lose their Christian principles on the voyage.  The USA was founded on Christian principles...that is all!

Pity you can't grab that.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



*""The so called "True Muslims", that believe in 'convert or die', should all be killed.""

*
*Good luck.  Too bad they're not all compressed into one place like the Nazis.  Ready to carpet-bomb all seven continents?




*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Even though Holder was in France, he didn't attend this freedom march.
> 
> Strange.



Strange? Not really, there is an obvious pattern of avoiding even the remotest possibility of looking like they are not in full on in love with Islam.
Holder when asked to comment on France's President saying "we are at war with Islamic Jihadist"...said "well I would say we are at war with terrorist who use the Muslim Faith as a front for their actions"....yeah Eric...otherwise knows as Islamic Jihadist dumbass.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *""The so called "True Muslims", that believe in 'convert or die', should all be killed.""
> 
> *
> *Good luck.  Too bad they're not all compressed into one place like the Nazis.  Ready to carpet-bomb all seven continents?
> ...


Obviously calls for selective targeting, but first ridding the West of infestation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though Holder was in France, he didn't attend this freedom march.
> ...


Sound to me like he stated it correctly. You must not know what a jihadist is. Hint. Its not a terrorist.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



yes----the original   PERSONS certainly did see the USA
as a  CHRISTIAN COUNTRY------they even saw the American natives as  "future Christian americans" -----and
the enslaved population as  "Christians"      -----the country
could tolerate a minority  -----of whateveh they was----Chinese
people who would probably eventually be Christians-----they had a right to choose to be  protestants or catholics or even
retain their quaint customs-----but not eat dogs


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I don't think there was an official white immigration policy but the efforts were certainly directed towards Europe during the Fifties.
Ease of assimilation was a concern when evaluating applicants.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


LOL! ..."used a curse word"...LOL!  I curse profusely.  That's not a sign of being upset. 

Dream on....your narcissism is showing.

Check prior posts of mine.  I differentiate between Muslims and radical Muslims quite a lot.  I have Muslims friends that would just as soon tell you to go fuck yourself as I would.  They're not upset either.  I hear it's about 10% of the world's Muslim population that needs killing.  The peaceful ones are okay by me.

Now...go fuck yourself!


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Hooray!
So you agree with Obama's statement.
We have progress.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...




be not deceived.      the most commonly used expression in
Arabic is   "kus achtah"---which is reasonably translated
as   "fuck your sister"------it implies  "i will fuck your sister". 
This phrase is thrown around as commonly as  "damnit"   by truck drivers. -----piety is not an issue


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



No you did it only once. When you got emotional about your lack of power to do anything. You dont have to prove anything to me so I dont care about your other posts. In the post I addressed you never made a difference.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



How does my pointing out of Obama's long list of foreign policy failures and Russia's unchecked aggression translate into "raving"? 

Why is it  always irrational, illogical, ignorant psychos like you that are die hard supporters of Barack Hussein Osama?


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


One of the most common curses in English is 'motherfucker'.
Does that really mean...you know...?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Yeah?  I bet Netanyahu is even more threatened, yet he had the balls to drive up and walk into that synagogue in Paris, without blinking an eye.   

Add COWARD as another wonderful personality trait to the asshole we have in office.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dad2three said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Netanyahu  is a uncivilized savage devoid of manners.  He was asked to stay away so as not to incite another nut case.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Shia and Sunni Muslims don't quite see eye to eye.  One loves when the other dies...and vice versa.

The Sunni Muslims lean toward literal interpretation of Mohammed's idiocy.


The Economist explains What is the difference between Sunni and Shia Muslims The Economist
Today the world’s 1.6 billion Muslims all agree that Allah is the only God and Muhammad his messenger. They follow five ritualistic pillars of Islam, including Ramadan, the month of fasting, and share a holy book, the Koran. But while Sunnis rely heavily on the practice of the Prophet and his teachings (the “sunna”), the Shia see their ayatollahs as reflections of God on earth. This has led Sunnis to accuse Shia of heresy, while Shia point out that Sunni dogmatism has led to extremist sects such as the puritanical Wahhabis. Most Shia sects place importance on the belief that the twelfth and final imam is hidden (called "in occultation") and will reappear one day to fulfill divine will. Meanwhile, their sense of marginalisation and oppression has led to mourning ceremonies such as ashura, when followers flagellate themselves to commemorate Hussein’s death at Karbala.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason Obama chose to sit this one out?
> ...



It wasn't a secret service call, it wasn't the 36 hours, it wasn't any of these excuses.  Obama and his cronies chose not to attend this rally. Period.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Netanyahu is a brave hero, and the Churchill of our time. 

Obama is the Chamberlain. He will go down in history for fucking up America and the world, just like his idol Jimmy Carter.  His ideology has been rejected by America.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Churchill was a feral simian racist. Great comparison.
Obama will go down as the best president of all time. His ideology was accepted not once but twice by the American people.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



"Jihadist isn't a terrorist".  How many people believe that in the world?  Two?  Ha ha ha.  What a freaking moron.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It doesn't surprise that you say garbage like that. No wonder you're an Obama worshipper.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

idb said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



its an expletive-----similar to the one used by Arabic speaking
muslims -------those willing to use it.      I never say  "mother-fucker"       In fact I never heard my mother or father or brothers say it    (they said other things but not that)     Would
you expect a lady modestly dressed-----with a cross on her neck-----on her way to church to say  "MOTHER FUCKER"???        If you want to hear the phrase   "KUS ACHTAH"      go to a large grocery story where arab women
in  NIQAB   shop-------you will be amazed at to what sort of stuff comes out of that veiled mouth.    True story-----I was in the veggie department------a lady veiled in black to her eyelashes------accompanied by a gaggle of toddlers dropped
a bunch of beets and YELLED OUT     "KUS ACHTAH"----
I was so startled that I looked at the kids and into HER EYES------she threw me a hostile glance


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


A jihadist is a freedom fighter against tyranny and oppression. A person like you would call him a patriot. Has nothing to do with terrorism. What an idiot.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



calm down-----two term limit


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Not garbage but fact. Let me know if you need more examples. He has about a million  great ones proving his racism.

_I do not agree that the dog in a manger has the final right to the manger even though he may have lain there for a very long time. I do not admit that right. I do not admit for instance, that a great wrong has been done to the Red Indians of America or the black people of Australia. I do not admit that a wrong has been done to these people by the fact that _*a stronger race, a higher-grade race, a more worldly wise race to put it that way, has come in and taken their place".*
-Churchill


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ha ha ha. "Jihadist is a patriot" eh?  It all fits in now. 

You're a Muslim who sympathizes with the Islamic Jihadist terrorist animals. 

It took a while, but you finally exposed yourself. 

Now fuck off, Achmed.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, Achmed, Churchill was right about your barbaric faith. He realized islam for what it was just like he realized Nazism.


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

asaratis said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...





> The *blue whale* (_Balaenoptera musculus_) is a marine mammal belonging to the baleen whales (Mysticeti).[3] At 30 metres (98 ft)[4] in length and 190 tonnes (210 short tons)[5] or more in weight, it is the largest existing animal and the heaviest that has ever existed.[6]
> 
> Long and slender, the blue whale's body can be various shades of bluish-grey dorsally and somewhat lighter underneath.[7] There are at least three distinct subspecies: _B. m. musculus_ of the North Atlantic and North Pacific, _B. m. intermedia_ of the Southern Ocean and _B. m. brevicauda_ (also known as the pygmy blue whale) found in the Indian Ocean and South Pacific Ocean. _B. m. indica_, found in the Indian Ocean, may be another subspecies. As with other baleen whales, its diet consists almost exclusively of small crustaceans known as krill.[8]Blue whale - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Try again. I am not a Muslim.  I just know how to read for myself instead of being programmed to spout stupid things you have no clue about.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He wasnt talking about Islam in that quote but I am glad to see you finally admitting both you and he are feral simian racists.. I dont have a faith but if it makes you feel better you can call me a Muslim. Let me know if you need to pretend anything else instead of facing the fact that you lack intelligence.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



Oh really? Those damn Jews should know their place right? People like it that way, which is why we've been slaughtered for thousands of years. Not happening anymore, sorry. For someone who is continually crying about discrimination, you seem to have no problem with it. Israel is on the front lines of the fight against muslim terrorist Netanyahu should be right there in the front


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Who said anything about Jews?  I said Netanyahu was asked to stay away. He is only another aggravation to the problem.  Who is being discriminated against in Israel?


----------



## Jroc (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




He represents Israel the *Jewish state.* If he wants to go, he goes. Jews were murdered there. They will be buried in Israel. Who are you to say he shouldn't be there? Fuck that


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I'm not the one that said it. The French did. Netanyahu is a rude boor that wants animosity to continue.

Hollande asked Netanyahu not to attend Paris memorial march - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News Haaretz

"*Absence sought as part of attempt to keep Israeli-Palestinian conflict out of European show of unity; After Netanyahu insisted on coming, French made it clear Abbas would be invited as well."*


----------



## Jroc (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You backed them up. Fuck the French government. They are partly responsible for the situation as it is with the French muslims. Those Jews who were murdered will be buried in Israel, not France. France tolerates the Jew hatred. Jews are being forced out. Lots of them are moving to Israel. So why shouldn't he go again?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Because he was asked not to. He could have sent someone else to get the bodies. I guarantee you he didn't load them on the plane. Of course I backed them up. Why instigate?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dad2three said:
> ...



He showed much bravery, while Obama was shaking in his boots and stayed home.


----------



## idb (Jan 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Quite right.
I hope Bashar al-Assad was invited as well.
After all, he represents the Syrian people.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Netanyahu only showed boorishness and a lack of manners.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 13, 2015)

*Tapper to Jay Carney: The Good Wife Had More Obama Officials Than Paris Rally!*

Mediaite ^
CNN anchor Jake Tapper continued his prosecution of the Obama administration for not sending a high-level official to the Paris Unity Rally yesterday. He lit into former White House Press Secretary Jay Carney, now a CNN contributor, on Monday, asking what the administration was thinking in skipping the rally. Carney argued the security challenges of a president in an open rally would have distracted from the rally’s Franco-centric message. “I take your point on the president,” Tapper responded. “But Joe Biden, Bill Clinton, somebody else from the administration? Chuck Hagel?” RELATED: Zakaria on U.S.’s Absence from Paris Rally: Why God...


----------



## Jroc (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah the Jewish Prime Minister "instigates" but all those heads of muslim nutjob countries don't. Only the Jewish prime minister got it


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Not really my fight. Hopefully they destroy each other so the original inhabitants can get their land back.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you're not Muslim then you're associating with Muslim terrorist sympathizers. No difference. Only a Muslim terrorist sympathizer will call a Jihadist a "freedom fighter".


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



"To watch the courageous Afghan freedom fighters battle modern arsenals with simple hand-held weapons is an inspiration to those who love freedom. Their courage teaches us a great lesson—that there are things in this world worth defending. " Ronald Reagan:

Ronald Reagan Message on the Observance of Afghanistan Day


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So to recap!

The AssPass record card:

-Adores and worships Obama.   Check
-Hates Netanyahu.   Check
-Hates Churchill, arguably one of the greatest historical figures representing freedom in the 20th century.  Check
-Thinks Islamic Jihadis aren't terrorists.   Check
-Thought it wasn't a big deal that Obama as the leader of the free world or at least a high level representative was absent when 3.5 million Frenchmen and 40 world leaders marched for Freedom and Western values. check.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Or someone that knew what jihadist actually meant which is obvious you dont.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I dont adore other men.
Could give a fug about Netanyahu either way.
Churchill is a rabid racist and feral simian white supremacist as proven by his quotes and actions.
Knows the defintion of Jihad.
This is the only one you got right. Fug Western values.


----------



## Dad2three (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Noted you passed this by after your comment, lol


"To watch the courageous *Afghan freedom fighters* battle modern arsenals with simple hand-held weapons is an inspiration to those who love freedom. Their courage teaches us a great lesson—*that there are things in this world worth defending.* " Ronald Reagan:

Ronald Reagan Message on the Observance of Afghanistan Day



How about this one:

From an early stage, the rebels received financial and military support from the U.S. government, and their military significance decisively depended on it. After U.S. support was banned by Congress, *the Reagan administration covertly continued it. These covert activities culminated in the Iran–Contra affair.*



*During the war against the Sandinista government, the contras carried out many human rights violations, and evidence suggests that these were systematically committed as an element of warfare strategy. *Contra supporters often tried to downplay these violations, or countered that the Sandinista government carried out much more. In particular, the *Reagan administration engaged in a campaign to alter public opinion on the contras* which has been denoted as "white propaganda."
*

Contras - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*

*PRESIDENT CALLS NICARAGUA REBELS FREEDOM FIGHTERS

President Reagan said today that insurgent groups in Nicaragua receiving covert aid from the Central Intelligence Agency were ''freedom fighters'' opposing a Government that had betrayed its revolutionary principles.

PRESIDENT CALLS NICARAGUA REBELS FREEDOM FIGHTERS - News session transcript page D22. - NYTimes.com


That Time Ronald Reagan Hosted Those 'Freedom Fighters' At The Oval Office






*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> Is Obama a muslim? Probably he is. He is from Africa, isn't he? So he should be muslim. That explains all


He's definitely sympathetic towards Muslims and the Islamic faith.  He's eluded that he's proud of his Muslim roots, so much so that he changed his official legal name from Barry Soltero to Barack Hussein Obama.  Now why would somebody in his adult years changed his name to a Muslim one?  Lemme think....


----------



## Roudy (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Really?  What values do you prefer, Mohommad AssPassTheGas...Shariah law perhaps?  

Churchill is considered one of the greatest men in history, which many politicians model themselves after..  Nothing can change that.


*The Greatest People in History and What We Can Learn from Them*

*The Greatest People in History Series - Winston Churchill the British Bulldog*


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > Is Obama a muslim? Probably he is. He is from Africa, isn't he? So he should be muslim. That explains all
> ...


Also he denies genocides committed by his beloved Turks, and every year since his election has attempted to cut aid to Armenia and double funding to its Azeri neighbor. He supports Muslims over Christians, that's his foreign policy.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Churchill made his mistakes, Gallipoli one of the major ones, but to call him a 'racist' is silly to be sure. He welcomed refugees from all across Europe, and helped the UK stand up to a genocidal dictator - when there was little hope for victory.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

rdean said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



And what's critical thinking to you? Brainwashing school kids with leftist, socialist, anti capitalistic ideology?  Radical teachers and professors who don't park their ideology at the classroom door?  Marginalizing and ostracizing students who don't necessary agree with leftist ideology and actually speak out? 

You obviously have no knowledge of the forced takeover of Academia by the leftist goon squad.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes really. Never heard of those values but I believe in unity, collective work, higher learning, and fun.

Churchill aint shit. Its not my fault many politicians model themselves after a white supremacists but thanks for letting me know why they lie so much.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah right dude.

"The qualities of mongrels are rarely admirable, and the mixture of the Arab and negro types has produced a debased and cruel breed, more shocking because they are more intelligent than the primitive savages"
-Churchill


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So how about we just raise the white flag and submit to Islam then?  Is that what you're suggesting?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



One of the reasons you aren't speaking German is because of great men like Churchill.  

Obama is just a footnote on a very difficult, turbulent time in American and world history.


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France...


thank you President Obama for not acting French!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


A Jihadist is an Islamic holy warrior, in other words an Islamic terrorist.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France...
> ...


Yes, thank you for acting Muslim!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Warrior doesnt = terrorist.


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


thank you for keeping usmb white racist bs after dark


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Obama doesn't place himself in situations where his bullshit won't save his ass.  He's a typical leftist coward, all talk.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes, okay, we're now looking at technical meanings.  Gay means happy too.  The entire world considers  a Jihadist to be terrorist.  You should get out more often.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No. The entire world thinks no such thing. Only idiots think that jihad means terrorist. Too bad you get your validation from what everyone else thinks instead of exercising your critical thinking skills.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dad2three said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you even read what you post, you ignorant, illiterate moron?  Nicaragua is in South America and Afghanistan is in Eastern Asia, and those aren't Taliban he's meeting with, that is the heroic secular leader that was killed by the Taliban and Alqueda.  You, are truly pathetic. 

*Ahmad Shah Massoud* (Dari Persian: احمد شاه مسعود;[1] September 2, 1953 – September 9, 2001) was an Afghan political and military leader, who was a powerful military commander during the resistance against the Soviet occupation between 1979 and 1989 and in the following years of civil war. He was assassinated on September 9, 2001.

Following the rise of the Taliban in 1996, Massoud, who rejected the Taliban's fundamentalist interpretation of Islam,[6]returned to the armed opposition until he eventually fled to Kulob, Tajikistan and destroying the Salang Tunnel on his way north. He served as the military and political leader of the United Islamic Front (also known in the West as _Northern Alliance_). He was assassinated, probably at the instigation of al-Qaeda, in a suicide bombing on September 9, 2001, just two days before the September 11 attacks in the United States which led to the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation invading Afghanistan, allying with Massoud's forces.

*That is Shah Massoud in the brown attire in the center.*






*EPIC FAIL.  GAME, SET, MATCH...AGAIN.*


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


We could save time, and just offer Muslim apologists to ISIS as slaves. Of course if they don't convert to Islam, they would be killed. But the price of surrender often is death. However, human rights that Muslim radicals don't believe in, keep us from offering people as slaves or ignoring suffering.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



How about these? Just a tip of the iceberg of what came from his great mind produced. Truly a giant of a man.  

1. We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give.

2. There is no such thing as a good tax.

3. Some see private enterprise as a predatory target to be shot, others as a cow to be milked, but few are those who see it as a sturdy horse pulling the wagon.

4. The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of blessings; the inherent virtue of socialism is the equal sharing of miseries.

5. We contend that for a nation to tax itself into prosperity is like a man standing in a bucket and trying to lift himself up by the handle.

6. An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile—hoping it will eat him last.

7. The problems of victory are more agreeable than the problems of defeat, but they are no less difficult.

8. From now on, ending a sentence with a preposition is something up with which I shall not put.

9. A fanatic is one who can’t change his mind and won’t change the subject.

10. Nancy Astor: “Sir, if you were my husband, I would give you poison.”
Churchill: “If I were your husband I would take it.”

11. A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on.

12. Once in a while you will stumble upon the truth but most of us manage to pick ourselves up and hurry along as if nothing had happened.

13. If you are going to go through hell, keep going.

14. It is a good thing for an uneducated man to read books of quotations.

15. You have enemies? Good. That means you’ve stood up for something, sometime in your life.

16. If you have ten thousand regulations, you destroy all respect for the law.

17. You can always count on Americans to do the right thing—after they’ve tried everything else.

18. History will be kind to me for I intend to write it.

19. The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see.

20. I am ready to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the ordeal of meeting me is another matter.

21. The truth is incontrovertible, malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end; there it is.

22. A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty.

23. To improve is to change; to be perfect is to change often.

24. Politics is the ability to foretell what is going to happen tomorrow, next week, next month and next year. And to have the ability afterwards to explain why it didn’t happen.

25. Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy.

26. Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Muslim is not a race, Mr. BS.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No you're probably the only idiot who think the word Jihadist today doesn't mean Islamic terrorist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


Which one proves he is not a racist and feral simian white supremacist?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No one changed the definition today, yesterday or last week. It has never meant terrorist. You are just an idiot with a reading comprehension issue.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The entire world is looking for Jihadists in order to prevent terrorism, but AssPassTheGass says otherwise.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Blah blah blah.

Jihadism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*Jihadism* (*jihadist movement*, *jihadi movement* and variants) is used to refer to contemporary armed jihad in Islamic fundamentalism. *The term "jihadism" is coined in the 2000s and mostly used to cover Islamic insurgency and terrorism since that time, but it has also been extended to cover both Mujahideenguerilla warfare and Islamic terrorism with an international scope since it arose in the 1980s, since the 1990s substantially represented by the al-Qaeda network.*

*Now, fuck off.*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

The Jihadist terrorist I mean friendly Muslim next door.  Ha ha ha.

*The Jihadist Next Door*
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/31/magazine/31Jihadist-t.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

*How French police cornered and killed the jihadist attackers, I mean friendly misunderstood Muslims*
*How French police cornered and killed jihadist attackers - Yahoo News*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

*NYC cops honor 3 French officers killed in jihadist rampage, I mean activity conducted by "struggling Muslims".*

NYC cops honor 3 French officers killed in jihadist rampage New York Post


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *NYC cops honor 3 French officers killed in jihadist rampage, I mean activity conducted by "struggling Muslims".*
> 
> NYC cops honor 3 French officers killed in jihadist rampage New York Post


Don't you mean 'activists' like on that terrorist flotilla, I mean 'humanitarean mission' to Gaza?


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *NYC cops honor 3 French officers killed in jihadist rampage, I mean activity conducted by "struggling Muslims".*
> ...


Ah yes, yes, all these poor, misunderstood, struggling, humanitarian, Muslim activist jihadists being mislabeled as terrorists. I wonder how the association between jihad and terror ever came to be? Anyone, anyone?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy
Roudy - Asclepias is for the most part a troll. 
You can post all day long, and all he will do is repeatedly post things to get people worked up...a troll.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bullshit. He showed courage, and showed that he understood the importance to demonstrate to the world that we are unified in our fight against Islamic terror.
Obama showed cowardice, and sent out the message loudly that the show of unity was unimportant. There is no doubt that Islamic terrorists took note.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


See doesn't take much to flush out the Jew hate does it. You might as well be in league with the white supremacist you piece of shit. What is it about liberals and their Jew hatred? Maybe you're just mad at Netanyahu because he made your pathetic, fake ass, half white, socialist, president look like the idiot that he is


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Aren't you embarrassed to be this stupid all the time?  You should be.


----------



## Discombobulated (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No it's not, but it is an entire group of people that you hate out of complete ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Who told you I hate Jews? I would never be in leauge with a white supremacist unless he wanted me to help him with assisted suicide.. Netanyahu is a giant prick with human rights violations. Fug him. Stop insulting the POTUS by bringing up he is half white.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



Not when I consider who's calling me stupid.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Discombobulated said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Muslims are victims of their own religion, so I don't hate Muslims but I do hate Islam and Islamists.   Islam is a filthy, violent, intolerant barbaric religion that cannot coexist and has no place in the modern world.  In the least it should be outlawed in Western nations. Take a quick look at the world and the fruits of Islam, and tell me I'm wrong.  Unfortunately it might take a few more catastrophic terrorist attacks with hundreds of thousands in casualties, until Western leaders decide to take their gloves off and call the enemy by its name. But rest assured, that day is coming, and soon.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You do realize the Muslims are Islamic right? Let me guess. You dont know what Islam means either do you?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But you're in league with Islamic supremacists who do commit suicide.  Not much difference between white supremacists and Islamic supremacists.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Not really. I think Islamic supremacists are just as stupid as christian supremacists like you.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Islamist is not the same as Islamic. There is a minor difference. Although all these terms, ie, Islamist, Islamism, moderate Muslim, radical Muslim, etc. Are meaningless Western inventions that do not exist among Muslims abroad.

I know more about Islam and Muslim culture on my little fingernail  than you ever will in your entire life, Mr. "Jihadist is not a terrorist"  ha ha ha.  That was a good one. Ho ho ho.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



It means submission.

I will NOT submit.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> 
> Shame on the US. Shame shame shame.
> 
> ...



Obama is a muslim.  Of course he wouldn't march.

He's on the other side.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You just put your foot in your mouth again.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I didnt say Islamist was the same as Islamic. Where did you get that idea? You said you hate Islam you moron.



Roudy said:


> I don't hate Muslims but I do hate Islam ....



I hope you realize that nobody and I do mean nobody believes you know anything about Muslims or their culture that you dont get from rush limbaugh.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Um, yeah because you see Christians attacking newpaper offices and killing 12 all the time.

FAIL!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I never put my foot in mouth. You however, have proven to be allergic to the dictionary and reading comprehension.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Translated into English it means,
noun

1.

the use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for politicalpurposes.

2.

the state of fear and submission produced by terrorism or terrorization.

3.

a terroristic method of governing or of resisting a government


ter-uh-riz-uh m

terrorism


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No. Just abortion clinics and blowing up the federal building in OK. Little stuff like that.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nobody includes you and those voices in your head that told you that a Jihadist is not a terrorist, of course. 

This is what you get when you repeat Islamic propaganda and crap on the Internet. Public humiliation.  Now run off, child.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Thats not english. Thats idiotese. The language of idiots.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That was weak. You must be angry about putting your foot in your mouth...again.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Um, nice try pal, but the Koran backs up what the Islamists did to Charlie Hebdo.  Show me where the Christian Bible backs up?

Those that attack abortion clinics aren't Christian.  Can't say the same about those who do the same in the name of Islam.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually you have foot in mouth disease but nevertheless you are functional and able to type.

AssThePassGas: I know a lot about Islam,  jihadist is not a terrorist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Tell us again how Muslims are not Islamic. That was funny.


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Terrorist doesn't  = Muslim


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


according to dumb Roudy

Muslim doesn't = Islamic


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Advanced math?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Jews are not a race


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


outta here


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes, you ignorant dumbass, although I never said that, you can be born a Muslim, identify yourself as a Muslim, but since you are not a practicing Muslim, not Islamic. Just like someone who calls themselves a Catholic isn't necessarily one.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



False, relevancy?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Terrorist Muslim = jihadist.

Jihadist = Islamic Nazi.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


I could claim I was Muslim. That doesnt mean I'm right. You are just trying to back pedal since you didnt know Muslims are Islamic and practice Islam. If you dont you are not a Muslim. 

"A *Muslim*, sometimes spelled Moslem, relates to a person who follows the religion of Islam, a monotheistic Abrahamic religion based on the Quran."


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Your defense of victims worldwide is noted

too bad you slander all because of a minority

seek help with your illness


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Terrorist Muslim = jihadist.
> 
> Jihadist = Islamic Nazi.


which all = so what?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're actually funny and assume that everyone is as stupid and ignorant as you are. 

Your response shows how much you know about Muslims and Islam. Many non practicing secular Muslims call themselves Muslims, just because they're born as Muslims. Some of even atheist.  Just like many non believing Christians or Jews Christians calls themselves call themselves.  

What a fucking troll you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Dont be mad bro. Everyone knows you simply didnt realize that Muslims practice Islam. If you dont practice the religion you are not a muslim, catholic, baptist, protestant etc etc no matter how much you may want to claim it. What a fucking idiot you are.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorist Muslim = jihadist.
> ...



Connect the dots.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not every single time anyway.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not mad. "Muslims are Islamic" isn't exactly a revelation, you desperate troll. My God what a fucking dumbass.  You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It is a revelation to you. How can you state you dont hate Muslims but you hate Islam? What a dumb ass.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Terrorist = Muslim = Most of the time.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Definitely.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



How many Muslim terrorist attacks have we had in the US?

"Estimates range that between five to *12 million Muslims* live in the United States. "

Between 1980 and 2005


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How is Muslim who practice Islam and therefore Islamic a revelation, troll?  Not only you have foot in mouth disease, I'm convinced you have a severe case of HEAD UP THE ASS.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


add another variable: not in the majority of the time. 

Terrorist doesn't  = Muslim[


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



So let's get this straight Mohammad AssPassTheGas, you don't think majority of terrorism today are Muslims, nor do you think Islamic terrorism and terrorist groups are a big problem in the world today that all nations are concerned about.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Its a relevation to you because you didnt realize Muslims practice Islam until I told you idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Lets examine that word terrorist/terrorism. Do you know what that means before we get started?

Terrorism

the use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Connect the dots = Islamic terrorist = Jihadist = True Muslim = ISLAM = Missing dot


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's the version you shortened.  Ask your Muslim friends or maybe your mosque imam if there's any particular reason why FBI's most wanted terrorists are all Muslims.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Show me the long version then.

The FBI works for the US. Why would they call themselves terrorists?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2015)

"G's up along with Muhammad and Jesus
In the Quran they call him Isa
Don't think Osama and Saddam is our leader
We pray for peace, but the drama intrigues us
All, so we fall for the illusions of the beast
So instead of tryin' to teach we show our teeth
Same God, different beliefs
Hijabs, Sunday clothes, yarmulke, kufi, same mission beneath
We all tryin' to get to where the sufferin' ends
In front of the Most High bein' judged for our sins
Can't front for the Most High, so the struggle
Continues
You, every bee, bird and tree, he, her and me
We virtually on the same boat
With the same goats, on the same sea
Tryin' to stay afloat, and put the devil in a yoke
With a couple of God's quotes"


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


are you here to kill support for Israel?


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 14, 2015)

teapartysamurai said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 million people marching in France. Many major world leaders showing up and symbolically marching for human rights and free speech. Yet the U.S. president and the leader of the free world didn't find it necessary to either attend or at least send his Vice President or secretary of state to send a message of solitary with the the free world and democracy on such a historical event?!
> ...


I think of another 1.5 million, that his best buddy Edrogan claims never died. And the Armenian American voters he sold out, so he could suck up to Turkey more than any previous US President.

Though even before ISIS took over large parts of Iraq and Syria, and the Muslim Brotherhood took Egypt, there were plenty of otherwise intelligent people white washing Islamic terrorism. 


 So called 'liberals' I talked to tried to white wash the ongoing persecution of Christians in the Middle East, and laughed when I linked to Christian Science Monitor articles pointing our attempts at genocide and widespread persecution of Christian communities. 

I was surprised at how quickly ISIS came to be, but I am not surprised at any of the acts they have committed. The atrocities they committed have been committed by Islamists for decades now, but the media prefered to white wash and focus on the 'crimes' of George W. Bush.


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 14, 2015)

Edit: Pointing out attempts at genocide


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



More irrelevant crap.

Have you found the common denominator yet?  Let me know if you need help. Hint: the first letter starts with an i.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That was funny Islamc propoganda. Have you tried improv might at your local comedy club?  

Meanwhile, ask your mosque imam why is it that all FBI's most wanted terrorists happen to be Muslims?


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Interfaith meetings can be funny too:

Like this one, where a Muslim Imam (and his useful idiots) have a hissy fit over being filmed on public property in an open meeting. 

Eventually the only people left are Jews and Christians, and the only thing they can agree on was that the Imam was an ass, and that parts of the Koran are violent and intolerant.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You're just pissed off because Netanyahu schooled your pathetic, president. He made him look like a naive, school boy that he is. One more thing about your boy Obama. Inner city blacks are not his people. He has no connection to them. His people are elitist, white, liberals. Not black people. He could give a shit about them except to use them to further his leftist agenda


Obama schooled by a better man..


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



I'd say Netanyahu bitchslapped Obama the goofball, and made many Americans wish they had a great leader like him as president. 

Obama is a radical ideologue.  Inner city blacks and blacks in general are just collateral damage on the way for his accomplishing his anti capitalist anti American mission.  He just doesn't care for blacks, which is why things have gotten much worse for them since he's taken office.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not a Christian, AssPassTheGas.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Islam is an ideology, Muslims are people.  People hated Nazism but not necessarily all Germans, just like people today hate Islam, but not individual Muslims.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 16, 2015)

*Why Obama Boycotted France's Terror March  *

*



			Two of the biggest mysteries surrounding Barack Obama's presidency involve his snubbing of close allies. Why did he kiss off the French in their terror grief? For the same reason he sent an Oval Office statue of Churchill back to the Brits: anti-colonialism.

Anti-colonialism is the idea that Western countries got rich and powerful by oppressing and plundering poor countries and peoples, and that they continue to exploit minorities like Muslim immigrants within their societies.

Obama's baffling decision to skip the anti-terror rally in Paris is rooted in this ideology, which he adopted from writer Frantz Fanon, a French-African revolutionary who played a major role in his intellectual development.

If Fanon were alive today, he'd take solace in the Muslim terror siege of France. He'd also be proud of his Oval Office admirer's boycott of the French government's protest march.

In 1954, Fanon left France for Algeria, where he joined Muslim rebels in their fight for independence. He railed against the French colonizers, claiming they were raping Algerian culture by banning the Muslim veil and other forms of Westernization — something French Muslims complain Paris is doing again today.

The French government expelled Fanon from Algiers and threatened to arrest him if he caused more trouble. Fanon went on to pen a defense of the right for colonized people to use violence to gain independence. He titled his treatise, "The Wretched of the Earth."



Read More At Investor's Business Daily: Why Obama Boycotted France s Terror March - Investors.com 
Follow us: @IBDinvestors on Twitter | InvestorsBusinessDaily on Facebook

Click to expand...

*


----------

